# 189 Invitations: July 2020



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Hopefully the june round is on time and has some great news for people who are waiting.

Let's see what the new financial year holds for all of us.

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

https://johnmenadue.com/forecast-of-net-overseas-migration-by-abul-rizvi/

Permanent Skilled (7)

The forecast assumes the Government will maintain its current historically very small number of places in the Skilled Independent category (SC 189) – other than for NZ citizens who are already in Australia. This category is disproportionately drawn from people who are overseas and hence contributes more to permanent skilled arrivals.

Current policy is to rely mainly on State/Territory governments to sponsor migrants predominantly from those already in Australia (thus not adding directly to net migration). But this also carries substantial long-term risks.

The new Global Talent Independent visa is designed to add to Australia’s talent pool. Indications are, however, that this visa may effectively become a replacement for employer sponsorships and be driven largely by people already in Australia.


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Praying for July. 2613xx, 90 points and DOE 2nd Feb. 
Hope the govt. is not restricting invites to onshore only. I have 482 visa but stuck overseas right now due to travel ban.


----------



## rituparnac0 (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr. said:


> Hopefully the june round is on time and has some great news for people who are waiting.
> 
> Let's see what the new financial year holds for all of us.
> 
> Cheers


Did you recive the invite last night?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

rituparnac0 said:


> Did you recive the invite last night?


NO i did not


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

No good news for me in June. 95pts (189, Software Engineer) with no invitation. Quite surprise actually.
Hope the July round will be better.


----------



## rituparnac0 (Jun 9, 2020)

randomizer said:


> No good news for me in June. 95pts (189, Software Engineer) with no invitation. Quite surprise actually.
> Hope the July round will be better.


You are onshore?


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

rituparnac0 said:


> You are onshore?


Yep


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

randomizer said:


> No good news for me in June. 95pts (189, Software Engineer) with no invitation. Quite surprise actually.
> Hope the July round will be better.


I have 95pts for 2613 too. Hope that we can get it next round.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

Below message is from Iscah Australian Migration as below on their FB page

Message DHA about 189 skill select invites at the moment - The Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and do not displace job opportunities for Australians so that Australia can deal with the immediate and post recovery impacts of COVID-19. There is no further information we can provide you on invitation rounds at this time.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

minaando said:


> I have 95pts for 2613 too. Hope that we can get it next round.


Are you from Vietnam? I'm also from Vietnam. Let's hope for the best!!!


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Seems Iscah uploaded their prediction for July. The assumptions say 16652 grants less 4000 for NZers. Is this same number as last FY? Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

kayan said:


> Seems Iscah uploaded their prediction for July. The assumptions say 16652 grants less 4000 for NZers. Is this same number as last FY? Anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where'd you see this? I can't see anything new on their website or FB related to this. Link?


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

dex1992 said:


> Where'd you see this? I can't see anything new on their website or FB related to this. Link?


Go to their site, click on "EOI invitation estimate", it has the link which is below.

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/July20predictions-1.png


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

kayan said:


> dex1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you see this? I can't see anything new on their website or FB related to this. Link?
> ...


It clearly says "Assumptions".


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

*189 invitations*

Current government is too conservative in relation to granting PR and issuing PR invitations. Government thinks if they grant PR more will rely on Jobkeeper and Jobseeker payment. This is why thy stopped invitations. But I hope, these conservative people reliaze their flaws and correct themselves from their conservative policies by increasing grants and accelerating invitations from July 2020. All the best for July round, I hope it will be a big round.


----------



## nb00 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Backlog*

I have 90 points and my EOI DOE is 25/5/2020. 

Approximatively, how many invites would it be required to clear the backlogs? 

Any chances of invite before October? My visa expires in October!


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Muka said:


> It clearly says "Assumptions".



Question was whether it was last year’s number. Answer is “yes”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

nb00 said:


> I have 90 points and my EOI DOE is 25/5/2020.
> 
> Approximatively, how many invites would it be required to clear the backlogs?
> 
> Any chances of invite before October? My visa expires in October!


 you maybe invited within 2-3 rounds from July, assuming you are not accountants/auditors with the hope DHA inviting 1k+round from July.


----------



## nb00 (Jan 20, 2020)

Maybe soon enough if they invite those who are onshore only. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

70% applicants are onshore at the time of invitations. Everybody has their own sacrifice and are waiting desperately. It won't create backlogs that higher even if DHA invite everyone.


----------



## Shabaranks1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Suren019 said:


> Current government is too conservative in relation to granting PR and issuing PR invitations. Government thinks if they grant PR more will rely on Jobkeeper and Jobseeker payment. This is why thy stopped invitations. But I hope, these conservative people reliaze their flaws and correct themselves from their conservative policies by increasing grants and accelerating invitations from July 2020. All the best for July round, I hope it will be a big round.


Hey mate, I don't mean to be negative. Just last week, my company advertised an I.T job and I can tell you that within 2 days we received over 400 applications just for one job. Prior to covid-19, we usually receive just around 30-40 application. 

So whatever approach the government is taking I totally understand. There are lots of jobless people out there and bringing in more people to rely on jobseeker payment will put them in more debt. So they need to be strategic and take it one step at a time. 

Again, I am not being negative. I am just sharing my personal experience.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Shabaranks1 said:


> Hey mate, I don't mean to be negative. Just last week, my company advertised an I.T job and I can tell you that within 2 days we received over 400 applications just for one job. Prior to covid-19, we usually receive just around 30-40 application.
> 
> So whatever approach the government is taking I totally understand. There are lots of jobless people out there and bringing in more people to rely on jobseeker payment will put them in more debt. So they need to be strategic and take it one step at a time.
> 
> Again, I am not being negative. I am just sharing my personal experience.


 It doesn't mean that everyone will apply IT jobs or any professional jobs straight away after receiving 189 invitations. There may be other jobs they do first at the initial stage before transitioning to their professional jobs. 189 invitations (if you have your PR already ) is a process. It takes more than a year to finalise your application. There is a net benefit of prioritising temporary skilled migrants to PR pathway who already in Australia and made Australia their home.


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello All.. How good are the chances for offshore applicants to be considered in July round? Please share your views. Thanks.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

ninja87 said:


> Hello All.. How good are the chances for offshore applicants to be considered in July round? Please share your views. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Nobody can say for certain to be honest. DHA may or may not invite offhshore candidates but if they do it may be a small round in July as the migrant levels for FY20-21 will be decided in October so it is anybody's call on the invitation numbers. Of course, if you have <90 points, even a >1000 round may not grant you an invite. So give more information but take the estimations for what they are.


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your views Dex. 

My Job code 261313
90 points
DOE 7th April
I will be losing age points in October.

How good are my chances to get an invite before October?

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> It doesn't mean that everyone will apply IT jobs or any professional jobs straight away after receiving 189 invitations. There may be other jobs they do first at the initial stage before transitioning to their professional jobs. 189 invitations (if you have your PR already ) is a process. It takes more than a year to finalise your application. There is a net benefit of prioritising temporary skilled migrants to PR pathway who already in Australia and made Australia their home.


you are talking from your point of view and what you like to see. Everyone wants best for themselves. You are onshore therefore you like them to get priority and anyone offshore wants the opposite to happen. So let's not blame Government as they have lot more real data points than you and me to take informed decisions.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Muka said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't mean that everyone will apply IT jobs or any professional jobs straight away after receiving 189 invitations. There may be other jobs they do first at the initial stage before transitioning to their professional jobs. 189 invitations (if you have your PR already ) is a process. It takes more than a year to finalise your application. There is a net benefit of prioritising temporary skilled migrants to PR pathway who already in Australia and made Australia their home.
> ...


 at the moment, it is likely government will continue inviting onshore only but yes let's hope.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ninja87 said:


> Thanks for sharing your views Dex.
> 
> My Job code 261313
> 90 points
> ...


Jan 29 was the last invite for this category. Atleast 200-300 (even more) ppl will be ahead ur doe . You will get once those are cleared


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

ninja87 said:


> Thanks for sharing your views Dex.
> 
> My Job code 261313
> 90 points
> ...


I'd stay optimistic but if there is any way you can get 5 more points you will stand a much better chance. Think about NAATI or improving your test scores, if you haven't already achieved the maximum you can. If you have a spouse perhaps they can become the primary applicant. You could also try exploring other avenues like 186 or GTS.


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks again, Dex. I have exhausted all possible options to increase points. My 90 points for 189 includes NAATI scores as well. I'm an offshore applicant. My Spouse can't be the primary applicant as her work experience is less.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> Nobody can say for certain to be honest. DHA may or may not invite offhshore candidates but if they do it may be a small round in July as the migrant levels for FY20-21 will be decided in October so it is anybody's call on the invitation numbers. Of course, if you have <90 points, even a >1000 round may not grant you an invite. So give more information but take the estimations for what they are.


Is it true that the migration level for the 2020/2021 FY will be decided in October? It is really strange because July is supposed to be the beginning of a FY. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> dex1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody can say for certain to be honest. DHA may or may not invite offhshore candidates but if they do it may be a small round in July as the migrant levels for FY20-21 will be decided in October so it is anybody's call on the invitation numbers. Of course, if you have <90 points, even a >1000 round may not grant you an invite. So give more information but take the estimations for what they are.
> ...


That’s the news prevailing around on media, but anything can happen


----------



## aurrr (Nov 6, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> It doesn't mean that everyone will apply IT jobs or any professional jobs straight away after receiving 189 invitations. There may be other jobs they do first at the initial stage before transitioning to their professional jobs.


Hold on. Just take a deep breath and think about that statement. It negates the purpose of skilled migration.

You're getting a visa as a SKILLED person and the expectation is that when you arrive you contribute to the talent pool and work as SKILLED professional. Not an uber driver. There should be no other jobs you have to do before working in the field related to your assessment, based on which you got invited. That's why there are occupation lists.

Just think about it, if demand in IT dropped (temporarily imho, but still), than how bad must it be for unskilled job seekers?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Suren019 said:


> Current government is too conservative in relation to granting PR and issuing PR invitations. Government thinks if they grant PR more will rely on Jobkeeper and Jobseeker payment. This is why thy stopped invitations. But I hope, these conservative people reliaze their flaws and correct themselves from their conservative policies by increasing grants and accelerating invitations from July 2020. All the best for July round, I hope it will be a big round.


OMG! What a coincidence!

Whenever you posted for the big round every month, the number of invites dropped to zero or less than 50.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> It doesn't mean that everyone will apply IT jobs or any professional jobs straight away after receiving 189 invitations. There may be other jobs they do first at the initial stage before transitioning to their professional jobs. 189 invitations (if you have your PR already ) is a process. It takes more than a year to finalise your application. There is a net benefit of prioritising temporary skilled migrants to PR pathway who already in Australia and made Australia their home.


So you mean to say people who get skilled PR visa granted won't actually work in their related fields but prefer to work odd jobs?? Maybe its your prospective but not every ones. If someone gets a skilled visa granted, on their arrival they try and find a job in their related field and this is the expectations from the Government as well. Only if they are unsuccessful then they may try to settle for something less than expected or even go back to their previous jobs. That's why there are people here who got their PRs few years ago, made their first IED but because they did not find jobs up to their expectations so they went back to their old jobs. Government has to manage this and prioritize skilled grants in a way that ensures that new skilled migrant does not rely on Jobseeker or other social benefits and becomes a financial liability on Government. They will tend to avoid invites/delay grants if this risk remains high.

What you just said really defeats the purpose of skilled migration if the primary focus of the skilled migrant is to work odd jobs and not in their ANZSCO.

I know you are waiting for your invite, frustrated and stressed out but it is important to keep our wits up and reasonable.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't mean that everyone will apply IT jobs or any professional jobs straight away after receiving 189 invitations. There may be other jobs they do first at the initial stage before transitioning to their professional jobs. 189 invitations (if you have your PR already ) is a process. It takes more than a year to finalise your application. There is a net benefit of prioritising temporary skilled migrants to PR pathway who already in Australia and made Australia their home.
> ...


 I couldn't read your whole lecture but yes you could be near to half right🙂


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Current government is too conservative in relation to granting PR and issuing PR invitations. Government thinks if they grant PR more will rely on Jobkeeper and Jobseeker payment. This is why thy stopped invitations. But I hope, these conservative people reliaze their flaws and correct themselves from their conservative policies by increasing grants and accelerating invitations from July 2020. All the best for July round, I hope it will be a big round.
> ...


 You never know as Australian government is super unpredictable when it comes to 189 invites. So let's be positive and give some lights to those waiting for invites 🙂


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Current government is too conservative in relation to granting PR and issuing PR invitations. Government thinks if they grant PR more will rely on Jobkeeper and Jobseeker payment. This is why thy stopped invitations. But I hope, these conservative people reliaze their flaws and correct themselves from their conservative policies by increasing grants and accelerating invitations from July 2020. All the best for July round, I hope it will be a big round.
> ...


 Also, our viewpoint between immigrants waiting for invite and immigrants already transitioned to PR or citizens may not match for reasons. There are factors involved.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> I couldn't read your whole lecture but yes you could be near to half right🙂


I sound half right because you did not read my whole post?? If only there was a way to fix it. Hey it's not me who said it.

Peace out eace:


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> So you mean to say people who get skilled PR visa granted won't actually work in their related fields but prefer to work odd jobs?? Maybe its your prospective but not every ones. If someone gets a skilled visa granted, on their arrival they try and find a job in their related field and this is the expectations from the Government as well. Only if they are unsuccessful then they may try to settle for something less than expected or even go back to their previous jobs. That's why there are people here who got their PRs few years ago, made their first IED but because they did not find jobs up to their expectations so they went back to their old jobs. Government has to manage this and prioritize skilled grants in a way that ensures that new skilled migrant does not rely on Jobseeker or other social benefits and becomes a financial liability on Government. They will tend to avoid invites/delay grants if this risk remains high.
> 
> What you just said really defeats the purpose of skilled migration if the primary focus of the skilled migrant is to work odd jobs and not in their ANZSCO.
> 
> I know you are waiting for your invite, frustrated and stressed out but it is important to keep our wits up and reasonable.


Try taking an Uber ride in Sydney and I guarantee you at least 50% of the times the driver will be a PR holder who couldn't find a job in his profession and was working whatever job he or she could get on. Countless times I've met engineers from abroad who simply cannot find job here...they got in on points but their CV is worthless to the employers here. As I use Uber for my work a lot when all company cars are booked, I got to see the scale of this...it is immense. And this is just Uber.

That is a big issue with PR influx to Australia, on paper you get all these professions but in the end, it's up to them to do whatever they want. PR points don't take in to the account quality of your experience or education, it's not same if you worked in Microsoft for 15yrs or some no name company from a third world country for 8 yrs...but in the PR system...it is. I remember one guy from Pakistan, he told me he had 7 in IELTS, I could barely understand what he's saying...no wonder he can't get a job. Employers don't care about your IELTS results, if you can't understand someone in interview...you will not employ him. I did felt bad for him, guy came here thinking that's it...he made it, and now he's struggling to pay his bills.

Same with education and degrees, Australian job market is very conservative and they discredit most of overseas experience anyways...so if you don't have a powerful CV from some big multinational company in your profession...good luck to you finding a job that isn't pure exploitation with low wager or high working hours.

And another issue, every profession coming in on PR from overseas is one less PR spot for those already working here, even if that person never actually gets employed in profession it scored points for PR. So it's a bizarre situation for temp workers, gov saying we don't need engineers for PR for example because we already have you working here + those arriving from overseas. Numbers are skewed and not representing real world.

So you are right, point of skilled immigration is missed, gov is giving free choice to anyone arriving here to do whatever he wants. How about limiting overseas PR holders to work only in their profession for first 2 yrs like in NZ...if you can't find work in 2 yrs then sorry you have to leave, you aren't a contribution but a liability to the economy.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Try taking an Uber ride in Sydney and I guarantee you at least 50% of the times the driver will be a PR holder who couldn't find a job in his profession and was working whatever job he or she could get on. Countless times I've met engineers from abroad who simply cannot find job here...they got in on points but their CV is worthless to the employers here. As I use Uber for my work a lot when all company cars are booked, I got to see the scale of this...it is immense. And this is just Uber.
> 
> That is a big issue with PR influx to Australia, on paper you get all these professions but in the end, it's up to them to do whatever they want. PR points don't take in to the account quality of your experience or education, it's not same if you worked in Microsoft for 15yrs or some no name company from a third world country for 8 yrs...but in the PR system...it is. I remember one guy from Pakistan, he told me he had 7 in IELTS, I could barely understand what he's saying...no wonder he can't get a job. Employers don't care about your IELTS results, if you can't understand someone in interview...you will not employ him. I did felt bad for him, guy came here thinking that's it...he made it, and now he's struggling to pay his bills.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of when I was trying to apply for the first IT job in Australia.

Please note I am a bad English low pointer with only IELTS 6.5.

Many employers rejected me for many reasons but most of the reasons that I got are

1. I don't have PR. A financial firm, which involves P2P investment really interested in myself and they told me to reapply after I got a PR.
2. Experiences are not met with their requirement. This is a big financial software firm named with 4 letters which cooperated and developed a system for Australia Stock Exchange (ASX). However, HR is really kind, bringing up my impression and encouraging me to reapply when they have roles that relevant to my experience.

See, no one complains me about communication issues at all. So, "bad" English is enough for many professional careers.

Sometimes it isn't fair when I see someone able to get a PR from stupid stuff like NAATI, PY which is not relevant to employable at all. 

English language as well, you raised this issue before, who needs a car mechanic that can write Shakespear-liked novel while it isn't relevant to their profession?

Also, how can we measure actual English proficiency? With that scam test? I don't think so, a computer algorithm isn't smarter than professional and well-trained native person for sure.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

dybydx said:


> This reminds me of when I was trying to apply for the first IT job in Australia.
> 
> Please note I am a bad English low pointer with only IELTS 6.5.
> 
> ...


IELTS mean nothing, there are many guys who had minimal language score 5 yrs ago and got PR and work in my office without issues. They didn't bother to score everything perfectly either, and I would do the same...why bother if you don't need perfect score. But today, it's different story.

How many excellent professionals have been left out just because someone scored better IELTS or PTE but is totally worthless in terms of employment...who would know that number. And then there is NAATI...gets me boiling that money scamming scheme.

The only and ultimate test of your possible contribution to the economy are employer interviews and applications...nothing else matters, no generic skills or exp points will help you when you are faced with real competition from your line of work. That is skill select...not this fake point game we play here and try to move up the points ladder.

And I've said it before here, all temp workers here should get extra 50 points for managing to score a job in such conservative market from overseas and even get sponsored by the local employer without advantages of having a PR and being on shore. That is a real skill set there, to be enough competent that a local business is willing to spend money to bring you in.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> IELTS mean nothing, there are many guys who had minimal language score 5 yrs ago and got PR and work in my office without issues. They didn't bother to score everything perfectly either, and I would do the same...why bother if you don't need perfect score. But today, it's different story.
> 
> How many excellent professionals have been left out just because someone scored better IELTS or PTE but is totally worthless in terms of employment...who would know that number. And then there is NAATI...gets me boiling that money scamming scheme.
> 
> ...


Totally agreed. That's why I think the Gov should prioritize people who are already in Australia and have been working in their professions.
And I think given what they have been doing lately, that would be the case. In your EOI, you specify whether you're working in a relevant occupation in Australia. So, I don't think it would be hard for them to filter out candidates.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> IELTS mean nothing, there are many guys who had minimal language score 5 yrs ago and got PR and work in my office without issues. They didn't bother to score everything perfectly either, and I would do the same...why bother if you don't need perfect score. But today, it's different story.
> 
> How many excellent professionals have been left out just because someone scored better IELTS or PTE but is totally worthless in terms of employment...who would know that number. And then there is NAATI...gets me boiling that money scamming scheme.
> 
> ...


I think you made some points here which are relatively right
But the person who chose and decided what to do, who knows what he/she thought?
So I guess democracy is just who can get the most votes :boxing:


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

etadaking said:


> Totally agreed. That's why I think the Gov should prioritize people who are already in Australia and have been working in their professions.
> And I think given what they have been doing lately, that would be the case. In your EOI, you specify whether you're working in a relevant occupation in Australia. So, I don't think it would be hard for them to filter out candidates.


Yeah, and instead of making a business pay to sponsor you for PR it should be a matter of contacting business from gov side and requiring some sort of assessment...if all good an employee does not have a criminal record it should be a done deal for PR. Why adding all this trouble to people, they are already paying taxes and contributing.

Why making such complications...well we know why, it's money...employee sponsored PR will costs you from $11k for two people as lawyers get involved...again just luring more money through bureaucracy.

It's not fair with sponsor PR either, I may get sponsored but the person working in smaller company won't...why are we anything different? And why can we jump all queues and get PR in matter of weeks sometimes through employers sponsorship...then all the people in queues are bypassed easily. It's all very confusing.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Iscah has predicted next rounds very optimistically. Not sure what to say. Hope it works for next FY year at-least


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> Iscah has predicted next rounds very optimistically. Not sure what to say. Hope it works for next FY year at-least



Government yet to release the planning level for next FY and the budget will be released on October only. Not sure how Iscah predicted the round for July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Government yet to release the planning level for next FY and the budget will be released on October only. Not sure how Iscah predicted the round for July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They simply reused the last FY level 16K. For the rest of assumption of 500 per month initially they are playing optimistic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

As per the statistical data available to me, 500 invites in July may just clear most of the 90 pro rata with doe of Feb 2020( except Auditors or Accountants ).


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

For Accountants, 500 invites means 55 invitations as per the current trend. In that case, this occupation may move just 5 days (minimum) or 10 days (maximum) at 95 points. Backlogs of 100 sitting in the pool of 3.5 months.


----------



## riyabal (Jun 19, 2020)

*189/190 0ffshore 85/90 pointsts*

I am an offshore candidate with 85 points for 189 and EOI date 29/09/2019 (ANZO 261313). Is there any scope for an offshore candidate to be invited in 190 categories with my points.
Can a MARA agent recommend/project any candidate's profile for 190 to expedite an invite? It sounds like a scam to me but I would like to confirm from experts here.


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

riyabal said:


> I am an offshore candidate with 85 points for 189 and EOI date 29/09/2019 (ANZO 261313). Is there any scope for an offshore candidate to be invited in 190 categories with my points.
> Can a MARA agent recommend/project any candidate's profile for 190 to expedite an invite? It sounds like a scam to me but I would like to confirm from experts here.


No agent/agency can predict anything, its all speculation. Even DHA is running experiments with the GTI and conditions in visa 491, once they realize the failure of these visas/conditions they'll simply roll back . It's only matter of time when things will go back to pre 2017 level.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

For the first time after several decades, Australia population growth rate has become 0%.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

riyabal said:


> I am an offshore candidate with 85 points for 189 and EOI date 29/09/2019 (ANZO 261313). Is there any scope for an offshore candidate to be invited in 190 categories with my points.
> Can a MARA agent recommend/project any candidate's profile for 190 to expedite an invite? It sounds like a scam to me but I would like to confirm from experts here.


Obviously. It’s a scam and don’t fall for it . No one can get you invite. Everything is decided by DHA and states. Raise your scores to 90/95 and wait for a big round. Offshore have very slim/no chance for 190 especially 2613 code. Rely on 189 when u reach 95


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

bhanish said:


> No agent/agency can predict anything, its all speculation. Even DHA is running experiments with the GTI and conditions in visa 491, once they realize the failure of these visas/conditions they'll simply roll back . It's only matter of time when things will go back to pre 2017 level.


There is ZERO chance of immigration going back to pre 2017 level. Public opinion and rise of nationalist parties won't let that happen. Infact the Pro Immigration labor party is talking about immigration cuts. No political party will go against public opinion


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

Muka said:


> There is ZERO chance of immigration going back to pre 2017 level. Public opinion and rise of nationalist parties won't let that happen. Infact the Pro Immigration labor party is talking about immigration cuts. No political party will go against public opinion


I disagree, if you're referring to Kristina Keneally's article, she is clearly stating that the composition and numbers need to change, key word being 'composition' ergo, temporary migrants who undercut wages and are exploited by employers. It's always a cycle, conservatives tend to cut migration, same situation happened in Canada as well, till the liberal govt came to power in 2015 migration levels were pathetic, look at the PR grants for Canada since 2015. If Labor comes to power in 2021 expect the whole system to go back to pre 2017 levels.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

bhanish said:


> If Labor comes to power in 2021 expect the whole system to go back to pre 2017 levels.


Labor is in complete disarray in Australia and even in UK. If Labor were not able to win last election when Liberals were so unpopular then they are not going to win atleast for next 2 elections. SCOMO is in driver seat now to win next election


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

I really doubt Labor would show any pro-immigration approach towards temporary visa holders. The political party always criticised Liberal for mass temporary migrants in the country. Also, after the opportunistic view of Kristina keneally towards temporary migrants, putting Australians first before temporary migrants suggests Australia's political parties are solely driven by public votes.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

This year, number of long-term temporary and permanent visas plummets down to below 145k grants (160k ceilings). Will be interesting to see how much further reduction in 2020/21 will be, and how many government going to allocate in the all visa categories. Most victimised visa has become 189 in recent years. And if the 189 places are further reduced, 90% of all quotas will be taken up by Nzers applicants applying this visa. But let's hope for the best !


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

*189 aspirants 2613*

<not related to July round discussion>
Is there any telegram group for 2613 code 189 aspirants?


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone just a quick question I am in a process of having divorce with my partner. He is dependent on me what should I do to update my EOI because as a spouse I have 10 points and it’s same 10 points for single applicant.
Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mp2018mp said:


> Hi everyone just a quick question I am in a process of having divorce with my partner. He is dependent on me what should I do to update my EOI because as a spouse I have 10 points and it’s same 10 points for single applicant.
> Thanks


I dont think you should be updating your EOI, just because you are "going through a divorce" and the same is not finalised yet, unless there is an option to indicate the same. Once it is finalised, please update the EOI with suitable option.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> mp2018mp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone just a quick question I am in a process of having divorce with my partner. He is dependent on me what should I do to update my EOI because as a spouse I have 10 points and it’s same 10 points for single applicant.
> ...


But in the meantime if he gets invited with 10 spouse points and choose not to proceed further with spouse application then what will be the implications?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Muka said:


> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> > mp2018mp said:
> ...


CO might decide as per the genuineness and proofs.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Muka said:


> But in the meantime if he gets invited with 10 spouse points and choose not to proceed further with spouse application then what will be the implications?


I think if he proceeds with 10 spouse points at the time of invite and provides sufficient evidence on spouse positive skill assessment, there will be OK as he was not being untruthful. Naturally he and his ex will get grant together. I'm not sure what would happen if he puts his ex as "not migrant together" in form 1221/80.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Muka said:


> But in the meantime if he gets invited with 10 spouse points and choose not to proceed further with spouse application then what will be the implications?


What I meant was, that the applicant should not declare in EOI as "single". If she is still not divorced at the time of Visa application, she has an option to not proceed with spouse application. Of course this will raise the scrutiny level, but thats the situation she is in.

Alternately, she can mark the partner as non-travelling member of family unit. Not sure what happens to points in such a case. And I dont really recall the options around this in EOI form.

Bottom line, it is better to be truthful to avoid future complications.


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Or should I apply for new EOI as I don’t want to add him.


----------



## amrit123 (Jun 23, 2020)

*189 Onshore invites*



Suren019 said:


> 70% applicants are onshore at the time of invitations. Everybody has their own sacrifice and are waiting desperately. It won't create backlogs that higher even if DHA invite everyone.[I am hoping they will invite considerably large number of applicants considering its the start of the financial year.]


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

amrit123 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > 70% applicants are onshore at the time of invitations. Everybody has their own sacrifice and are waiting desperately. It won't create backlogs that higher even if DHA invite everyone.[I am hoping they will invite considerably large number of applicants considering its the start of the financial year.]
> ...


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

anujtaya said:


> amrit123 said:
> 
> 
> > Suren019 said:
> ...


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

mp2018mp said:


> Or should I apply for new EOI as I don’t want to add him.


Play safe 
File new EOI claiming single points. 
File irreconcilable separation, this will assist until divorce is finalized.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujtaya said:


> amrit123 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the previous applications are on hold they will not give many invite.
> ...


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

mp2018mp said:


> Or should I apply for new EOI as I don’t want to add him.


If you lodge a new EOI then the DOE will be later than your old one. But after all it is your choice.


----------



## riyabal (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi, Can someone help me with this query?
My ACS was filed by a consultancy while filing they gave one of my employment titles as " Professional Programmer Analyst" but my designation was "Professional Application Engineer" at that time. My offer letter, relieving letter, and Roles &Respon letter everything had "Professional Application Engineer" but I am not sure why ACS did not compare the title with those documents. When I checked with the consultancy they said it shoulnt be a problem. 


Should I file a new ACS or just leave as it is. I am at 90 points offshore with EOI date Dec 2019.

Note: I won't be able to request for correction as its more than 3 months.
Please respond


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

riyabal said:


> Hi, Can someone help me with this query?
> My ACS was filed by a consultancy while filing they gave one of my employment titles as " Professional Programmer Analyst" but my designation was "Professional Application Engineer" at that time. My offer letter, relieving letter, and Roles &Respon letter everything had "Professional Application Engineer" but I am not sure why ACS did not compare the title with those documents. When I checked with the consultancy they said it shoulnt be a problem.
> 
> 
> ...


You can file a review with ACS if you are concerned, but my guess is that since ACS has reviewed your roles and responsibilities and assessed as positive, you should be fine. When you file your EOI / Visa, mention the correct title, thats all.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

riyabal said:


> Hi, Can someone help me with this query?
> My ACS was filed by a consultancy while filing they gave one of my employment titles as " Professional Programmer Analyst" but my designation was "Professional Application Engineer" at that time. My offer letter, relieving letter, and Roles &Respon letter everything had "Professional Application Engineer" but I am not sure why ACS did not compare the title with those documents. When I checked with the consultancy they said it shoulnt be a problem.
> 
> 
> ...


Are you still waiting for invite with same DoE?


----------



## riyabal (Jun 19, 2020)

I was 85 up until mid june, I got 5 more points after that now I am at 90 points


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

riyabal said:


> I was 85 up until mid june, I got 5 more points after that now I am at 90 points


Til Jan 29 all the 2613 codes were cleared for >=90 pointer. Curious to know how did u missed it with Dec’19 DOE


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> Til Jan 29 all the 2613 codes were cleared for >=90 pointer. Curious to know how did u missed it with Dec’19 DOE


He became 90 only in June 2020
In jan he was 85 only 

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > Til Jan 29 all the 2613 codes were cleared for >=90 pointer. Curious to know how did u missed it with Dec’19 DOE
> ...


Ok, his previous post mentioned dec 2019 as eoi date


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> riyabal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Can someone help me with this query?
> ...





Silentpoison said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Silentpoison said:
> ...


Ok, his previous post was 
“
Should I file a new ACS or just leave as it is. I am at 90 points offshore with EOI date Dec 2019.” It was not mentioned when it got updated to 90


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Last day of the FY and still no update for what is happening in 20/21, I doubt if DHA knows themselves with the mess that COVID has created. 

Thoughts on if there is any chance 90 pointers will get an invite in the next 4 rounds? I drop back down to 85 at the end of Oct. with no way to maintain my points - so it looks like the Aus dream may be over for myself and many others. It may be time to start thinking about NZ 2021...


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello yyctobne.. Me too sailing in the same boat bro. 90 points valid only until last week of October 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

I don't see 189 number improving for the entire coming FY. It's most likely going to be only health care workers and certain occupations with points threshold >95 points


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

yyctobne said:


> Last day of the FY and still no update for what is happening in 20/21, I doubt if DHA knows themselves with the mess that COVID has created.


I wouldn't expect anything before October.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

yyctobne said:


> Last day of the FY and still no update for what is happening in 20/21, I doubt if DHA knows themselves with the mess that COVID has created.
> 
> Thoughts on if there is any chance 90 pointers will get an invite in the next 4 rounds? I drop back down to 85 at the end of Oct. with no way to maintain my points - so it looks like the Aus dream may be over for myself and many others. It may be time to start thinking about NZ 2021...


Sad that it’s already over few aspirants. DHA can hold doe for sometime if they wish not to invite other professionals so that people would not lose points . All the efforts , money and time are lost now.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

yyctobne said:


> Last day of the FY and still no update for what is happening in 20/21, I doubt if DHA knows themselves with the mess that COVID has created.
> 
> Thoughts on if there is any chance 90 pointers will get an invite in the next 4 rounds? I drop back down to 85 at the end of Oct. with no way to maintain my points - so it looks like the Aus dream may be over for myself and many others. It may be time to start thinking about NZ 2021...


Australia has contained COVID-19 really well. There are only 81 active cases as of now. So if the low number of invitations continue from July, it will be due to politics and not the coronavirus.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Australia has contained COVID-19 really well. There are only 81 active cases as of now. So if the low number of invitations continue from July, it will be due to politics and not the coronavirus.


I don’t know which month you are talking about
There are 724 active cases as of today
Vic is getting 81 new cases everyday for the past few days

But covid cases there or not, millions have lost their jobs
Why will the government add to the unemployment by inviting even more ?

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

NB said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > Australia has contained COVID-19 really well. There are only 81 active cases as of now. So if the low number of invitations continue from July, it will be due to politics and not the coronavirus.
> ...


My bad. It's just over 700 cases but even that is still a very small number and from what I have heard, the situation is slowly starting to improve with respect to the unemployment. So like I said, I feel the low number of invites is due to politics rather than COVID-19. Even before the pandemic that was the trend.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

kunsal said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > kunsal said:
> ...


You’re right. It’s very political. Immigration is and has always been a political tinder box. Despite being a nation built on immigration, populist opinion is often resentful of it. Given significant job losses, significant immigration is likely to cause resentment and add to the economic burden. 

The Federal and State governments are not known for their capacity. Given the challenges all are facing, it is also no surprise that an updated immigration forecast/policy is not at the top of the priority list.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> yyctobne said:
> 
> 
> > Last day of the FY and still no update for what is happening in 20/21, I doubt if DHA knows themselves with the mess that COVID has created.
> ...


 I advise DHA about being flexible such as holding Doe or your queue regardless your age or certificates but yet no response.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

What do you think happens to all the nurses they have invited in Victoria without any experience or job offers. They have already gotten 190 grants. They go directly on job seeker payments. Your comments indicate that the govt really cares where and how the invites are spend, but in reality it's all a scam. There are people with 95 points still waiting in the queue, already working in their occupations. They haven't been invited yet. Your sound logic doesn't seem to match up with what's happening in real life. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t know which month you are talking about
> 
> There are 724 active cases as of today
> 
> ...


What do you think happens to all the nurses they have invited in Victoria without any experience or job offers. They have already gotten 190 grants. They go directly on job seeker payments. Your comments indicate that the govt really cares where and how the invites are spend, but in reality it's all a scam. There are people with 95 points still waiting in the queue, already working in their occupations. They haven't been invited yet. Your sound logic doesn't seem to match up with what's happening in real life

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> I advise DHA about being flexible such as holding Doe or your queue regardless your age or certificates but yet no response.


You advised DHA ?

Wow !!!!!?

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > I advise DHA about being flexible such as holding Doe or your queue regardless your age or certificates but yet no response.
> ...


 👍


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/gsm-closed-indefinitely.html 

With a pinch of salt (&tequila) for this news.

"Australian Skilled Migration Program Closed Indefinitely - 190/491/189 Visas"

State and Territories cannot open their program until the Federal Government issues invitations. We have no indication of when this will be. Allocations may be issued as late as October 2020, when the Federal Government will set its budget.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/gsm-closed-indefinitely.html
> 
> With a pinch of salt (&tequila) for this news.
> 
> ...


How can SA reopen in Aug, if budget is scheduled for October?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/gsm-closed-indefinitely.html
> 
> With a pinch of salt (&tequila) for this news.
> 
> ...


I just wish one thing - let them open even after 20 years , but make it official so that the world will come to know abt their stand . Few days ago there was an update from ACS saying ict security specialist will be assessed with interviews. 1000s of naati online exams are scheduled till September. They are simply looting money . Mara agents should take a stand on this as they can communicate with DHA directly . We can’t do anything on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> I just wish one thing - let them open even after 20 years , but make it official so that the world will come to know abt their stand . Few days ago there was an update from ACS saying ict security specialist will be assessed with interviews. 1000s of naati online exams are scheduled till September. They are simply looting money . Mara agents should take a stand on this as they can communicate with DHA directly . We can’t do anything on this.


Why will Mara agents kill the golden egg laying goose
They are not bothered
They get paid irrespective of whether you get the grant or not Or how delayed it is

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish one thing - let them open even after 20 years , but make it official so that the world will come to know abt their stand . Few days ago there was an update from ACS saying ict security specialist will be assessed with interviews. 1000s of naati online exams are scheduled till September. They are simply looting money . Mara agents should take a stand on this as they can communicate with DHA directly . We can’t do anything on this.
> ...


True from a perspective. Everyone wants their job running except the aspirants ..


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Could you please Link share where it says for interview.


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> I just wish one thing - let them open even after 20 years , but make it official so that the world will come to know abt their stand . Few days ago there was an update from ACS saying ict security specialist will be assessed with interviews. 1000s of naati online exams are scheduled till September. They are simply looting money . Mara agents should take a stand on this as they can communicate with DHA directly . We can’t do anything on this.


It's as clear as day light, don't expect transparency from this govt. Don't fall into the trap.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Silentpoison said:


> I just wish one thing - let them open even after 20 years , but make it official so that the world will come to know abt their stand . Few days ago there was an update from ACS saying ict security specialist will be assessed with interviews. 1000s of naati online exams are scheduled till September. They are simply looting money . Mara agents should take a stand on this as they can communicate with DHA directly . We can’t do anything on this.


This is a country that likes to brag how rich it is with largest GDP blah blah...but then accept donations for bush fire crisis from poor countries, no problem. I've seen Indian students sending help here last summer...Australia will never waste opportunity to lure more cash in...it's just how it operates. I pay taxes yet I'm being asked by my local school for donations for something every week, they simply have no money for anything...where is all this wealth gone?!?! It's a land of paradoxes, so many of them.

So don't be surprised if for all these scam tests it seems business as usual...however, it's just to get the fees in and collect more cash.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish one thing - let them open even after 20 years , but make it official so that the world will come to know abt their stand . Few days ago there was an update from ACS saying ict security specialist will be assessed with interviews. 1000s of naati online exams are scheduled till September. They are simply looting money . Mara agents should take a stand on this as they can communicate with DHA directly . We can’t do anything on this.
> ...


 I donated for the bushfire too...🙂 $100 ...


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> I donated for the bushfire too...🙂 $100 ...


There you go... $100 more for Australia, that money hasn't reached any of the victims yet by the way. You are paying charity organization managers and workers who have highest wages in the world, by the time money comes to bush fire affected areas it is already stripped by the logistics chain and all the danger bonuses and overtime they get. That's why it's surreal to donate to one of the richest countries in the world.

Most of the fire fighter deaths in NSW were because trucks aren't equipped with roll cage like in Victoria. They overturn or get crushed by falling trees...why? Budget cuts...money is funneled somewhere else. Just like your $100...who knows where that money has gone now?


----------



## ilovetaufu (Jan 13, 2016)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/gsm-closed-indefinitely.html
> 
> With a pinch of salt (&tequila) for this news.
> 
> ...


Does this mean that invitation rounds of July, August and September are cancelled?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Neb Ulozny said:


> There you go... $100 more for Australia, that money hasn't reached any of the victims yet by the way. You are paying charity organization managers and workers who have highest wages in the world, by the time money comes to bush fire affected areas it is already stripped by the logistics chain and all the danger bonuses and overtime they get. That's why it's surreal to donate to one of the richest countries in the world.
> 
> Most of the fire fighter deaths in NSW were because trucks aren't equipped with roll cage like in Victoria. They overturn or get crushed by falling trees...why? Budget cuts...money is funneled somewhere else. Just like your $100...who knows where that money has gone now?


Hi Mate,

Sorry for going Off topic, but...

I have been reading your posts bashing Australia not just on immigration, but Insurance, Schools, govts, fire service and what not. It is just unfortunate that most of the intended migrants are in the midst of a pandemic, which is casuing delays and uncertainity. The timing is to blame here, as most of us went through the same procedure and got through without much fuss couple of years back. 

Here is an unsolicited piece of advice. Stay away from negativity and plan for the future, for your own good. No country is perfect and such negativity and victimhood breeds hollowness from the inside. 

Stay positive and All the best..!


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Victoria govt halting their state sponsored visas.
Other states might follow possibly.

Not sure what's happening with 189


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Sorry for going Off topic, but...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn't usually post these things, but reality is immigration seems to be on halt and people are getting more and more frustrated. All these threads about invites and lodges...but nothing is moving really, pandemic is here and the reality is Australia is continuing to take money for all these tests and in the same time literally giving few invites here and there. People just want bit of clarity...if you are putting it all on hold, tell us. 

I'm not negative person at all, just realistic...and worst thing you can do is put your life major decisions in hands of hope like many people suggest here. I'm already in Australia and accepted the facts if my employer doesn't sponsor me for PR...that is it, I am not wasting anymore money chasing false hope and impossible competitions. It's not just pandemic, the golden days of easier immigration are gone forever. Time for people to think about other alternatives and not waste their efforts and hard earned money chasing impossible dreams.

And all I write about Australia is true, I am not lying about any of these things...fact is most people are unaware of any negative things here and like to imagine this country as heaven on Earth. It's same as all countries give or take, don't fall for MARA agent propaganda on forums. Fellow here among other money wasted on immi tests also gave $100 donation to Australia...who literally could not care less about him or his situation. This is the bizarre thing about it.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

I have seen iscah’s new post. Just a question, Is 189 indefinitely closed? I mean what about for those waiting for a grant


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> I have seen iscah’s new post. Just a question, Is 189 indefinitely closed? I mean what about for those waiting for a grant


Those who have already lodged their Visa applications for 189/190/491 and waiting for a grant remain unaffected by closing of the GSM program temporarily. Those who are waiting for an invitation on their EOI are the ones affected by this.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> I have seen iscah’s new post. Just a question, Is 189 indefinitely closed? I mean what about for those waiting for a grant


They didn't mention about 189 as I recall. Only 190/491 was mentioned


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Victoria govt halting their state sponsored visas.
> Other states might follow possibly.
> 
> Not sure what's happening with 189


what is going on is seriously disappointing.


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

disppointment!!!!


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

This is very unfortunate time if you are still temporary migrants. It's good to hope for a miracle. However, all decisions related to invitations are discussed within a government cabinet. At the same time, dont expect Australian cabinet ministers to be good for temporary migrants as they were never the first generation Australian migrants and never feel the way most of you are feeling right now. 

Don't lose hope. Life is more than PR. You can still process for Canada if you are skilled enough.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

I have sumitted my 189 eoi with 95 points today and here i can see they stopped all the invitations. What a surprise for me .
Hope things come to normal


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> I have sumitted my 189 eoi with 95 points today and here i can see they stopped all the invitations. What a surprise for me .
> Hope things come to normal


If you are not losing points in between u will have high chances of getting invite at-least by October as per rumours. But pity for those who lose/ lost already. It’s all about bad time. Govt least bothers about immigrants


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> If you are not losing points in between u will have high chances of getting invite at-least by October as per rumours. But pity for those who lose/ lost already. It’s all about bad time. Govt least bothers about immigrants


Yeah, but what if my graduate visa expires before October =(


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> Yeah, but what if my graduate visa expires before October =(


Losing graduate visa you can still apply for student visa or just applynoffnshore


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

wolverine09 said:


> Losing graduate visa you can still apply for student visa or just applynoffnshore



Well, applying offshore is equal to no chances nowadays) student visa is the only chance, but you cannot have any proper work with it


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Is there any update on new financial year decision on pr numbers? I've seen someone posting the following in a different thread. I'm not sure about the authenticity though. Does anyone else have seen this? 

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...share_fid=114200&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Is there any update on new financial year decision on pr numbers? I've seen someone posting the following in a different thread. I'm not sure about the authenticity though. Does anyone else have seen this?
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...share_fid=114200&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


As mentioned, I wouldn't hope for anything before October.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

What a mess this immigration is- Was on 90 points since Feb for 190 NSW, living here for almost 2 years, ANZSCO- 261313. Will lose my points in October due to Age. Post that i dont think, i will be having any logical chance. Will need to wait till July 2021 to be on 90 Again. Well after 1000$ for PTE, 800 for NAATI, plus ACS, etc etc, feeling kinda cheated due to this COVID situation. This is a typical frustrated person's scenario, but the thing that keeps me going is- Still far better than many people affected due to this Pandemic situation. We need to keep strong and stay focused on keeping life on track. This is not the end of the World.


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

anirbna said:


> Is there any update on new financial year decision on pr numbers? I've seen someone posting the following in a different thread. I'm not sure about the authenticity though. Does anyone else have seen this?
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...share_fid=114200&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Update on 2020/21 migration program from ISCAH
-------------------------------------------------
Home Affairs advised ALL states that they will confirm timing and program size shortly. We (Iscah) expect that there will be a 491/190 state sponsored program albeit of a smaller size and less occupations. Possibly from August 2020.
States/territories are unable to advise Home Affairs of any new 190/491 sponsorship approvals (and so allow you to be given 60 days to lodge your visa) until this program reopens
The 189 program is currently only inviting health related professions. DHA have not announced any program numbers for 2020/21 yet and we will not know a number until closer to the October Federal Budget. We expect invites to be low until then for both 189s and 491 (family sponsored).


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

jags007 said:


> anirbna said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any update on new financial year decision on pr numbers? I've seen someone posting the following in a different thread. I'm not sure about the authenticity though. Does anyone else have seen this?
> ...


All those high pointers will be accumulated before they announce the allocation and will make even more harder for <=85 pointers. Even 90 pointers will struggle to some extent. It’s a huge blow


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> All those high pointers will be accumulated before they announce the allocation and will make even more harder for <=85 pointers. Even 90 pointers will struggle to some extent. It’s a huge blow


I also think they will only invite onshore candidates this year.


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

jags007 said:


> Update on 2020/21 migration program from ISCAH
> -------------------------------------------------
> Home Affairs advised ALL states that they will confirm timing and program size shortly. We (Iscah) expect that there will be a 491/190 state sponsored program albeit of a smaller size and less occupations. Possibly from August 2020.
> States/territories are unable to advise Home Affairs of any new 190/491 sponsorship approvals (and so allow you to be given 60 days to lodge your visa) until this program reopens
> The 189 program is currently only inviting health related professions. DHA have not announced any program numbers for 2020/21 yet and we will not know a number until closer to the October Federal Budget. We expect invites to be low until then for both 189s and 491 (family sponsored).



People who have already been invited can still apply right? or they have just stopped it totally?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

S.naqvi said:


> People who have already been invited can still apply right? or they have just stopped it totally?


Invited people are already counted in the quota for 2019-20 so they won't have any issues. Only thing between you and the grant would be the processing time


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

S.naqvi said:


> jags007 said:
> 
> 
> > Update on 2020/21 migration program from ISCAH
> ...


Stopping that will make a huge problem . But they can delay grant as per situation


----------



## masnoon (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi, is there a way to know how many 95 pointers and 90 Pointers are in the 189 invite pool?

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masnoon said:


> Hi, is there a way to know how many 95 pointers and 90 Pointers are in the 189 invite pool?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


Submit a FOI
It’s the equivalent of RTI in india

Google for the process

Cheers


----------



## masnoon (Sep 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Submit a FOI
> 
> It’s the equivalent of RTI in india
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Many thanks for the reply.

I need your advice.

My points score will be 90 on 22 April 2021 and my visa will expire on 26 Aug 2021. I have to get an invite in 3.5 months or switch to student visa.

My question is should I start Professional Year in Engineering and increase my point score to 95? I can start PY next month but not later than that as you need 1 year left on your visa to start PY. 

I need to decide now. It will cost AUD 15,500. I am confused. 

PY Start date: 14 Aug 2020
PY End date: 2 july 2021

If I do PY I will only get 1 round which will be 11 Aug 2021 on 95 points. My visa expires on 26 Aug 2021.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masnoon said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Many thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

masnoon said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Many thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


The more points the better. Current trend is very very unpredictable and if you really want that invite then you have to increase your point score. PY looks a viable option for you but if you do not want to spend so much money on it then try to find a job in your field or closely related to your field. There are hundreds of people in same situation. But bear in mind that you are planning for future and no one can give your a definitive answer that 95 points would be enough to secure an invite in 2021.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

An update on Aussizz FB regarding Migration Planning Level 2020-2021

_Update from Migration Institute of Australia.

*** 2020-21 Migration planning levels and allocations ***

As members will be aware the Federal Budget has been deferred until 4 October 2020 due to the impact of the COVID 19 pandemic. This has implications for all government departments dependent on the financial allocations made as part of the Budget decisions. An economic and fiscal update will be provided by the Treasurer on 23 July 2020.

It is expected that the Department will consider changes to the Migration Program Planning Levels for 2020-21 due to the COVID-19 situation and higher levels of unemployment within the Australian workforce.

Migration numbers and state/territory nomination places have also been impacted, as well as the announcement of any changes to the occupation lists.

In the interim, the Department has indicated that the 2019-20 Migration Program settings will remain in place until further notice and will also shortly announce how state/territory nominations will be managed in the lead up to the October Budget.

States & Territories migration programs
The General Skilled Migration (GSM) program for the 2019/20 financial year has now closed.

The State and Territories nomination program will remain temporarily CLOSED until the Commonwealth Government allocates state nomination places for 2020-21. State & Territory governments therefore have no ability to nominate applicants in visa subclass 190 & visa subclass 491.

Business visa program are also closed in all states, although WA has not confirmed this on its website.

While the Immigration SA website states that the allocation will be made to the States and Territories in early August 2020, this has not been confirmed by the Department._


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

masnoon said:


> Hi, is there a way to know how many 95 pointers and 90 Pointers are in the 189 invite pool?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


Around 10 thousand people who have 90 or 95 points and it keeps increasing as in my view people with 85 points felt pressure not being invited in early 2020 - they almost certainly looked for an opportunity to gain more points. I am not saying every single one was going to increase their point positions; moreover, those who are overseas they have a very limited range of options to increase points.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Thought ? Will there be a draw this 11th ? Considering the first draw of this FY.


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

Gunnidhi said:


> Thought ? Will there be a draw this 11th ? Considering the first draw of this FY.


My guess we will never see the invitation round we used to any more, at least for 189 visa.


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

chipper00 said:


> My guess we will never see the invitation round we used to any more, at least for 189 visa.


Me too. I think 189 is over. May be some invites will still happen in the future, but that would be useless for most of the people.

People should not put all eggs in the 189 busket only. More options like 190 or 491 should be considered if you still want to get PR.


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

kraft95 said:


> Me too. I think 189 is over. May be some invites will still happen in the future, but that would be useless for most of the people.
> 
> People should not put all eggs in the 189 busket only. More options like 190 or 491 should be considered if you still want to get PR.


If the person has 90 points would you say putting all eggs in 189 make sense?


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

I would call it to put all the eggs under the press if a person has 90 points and refuses an invite for 491. Moreover, when receiving an invite for 190 further down the road withdraws an application for 491 and applies for 190.


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

wolverine09 said:


> If the person has 90 points would you say putting all eggs in 189 make sense?


Well, for anyone who is craving for 189, yes. 

189 is no longer welcomed by the australian government, they're doing their best to re-allocate the quota, in the direction of squeezing the share of 189. Due to COVID-19, the unemployment rate is really high, they stopped WHV visa as well, I see no reason for them to distribute more 189 visa. 

I'm going to have 90 once my wife finishes her skill assessment. Of course 90 still got chance, but I can't afford the risk that 90 won't be invited anymore, that's why I'm looking for other options.


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Second that!
Those who can't wait for ~2 years or losing age/other points should go for Canada.
This has not happened in last 3 decades and situation is very different. Better not to waste money in skills assessment, IELTS/PTE atleast for an year.



kraft95 said:


> wolverine09 said:
> 
> 
> > If the person has 90 points would you say putting all eggs in 189 make sense?
> ...


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

Gadget Guru said:


> Second that!
> Those who can't wait for ~2 years or losing age/other points should go for Canada.
> This has not happened in last 3 decades and situation is very different. Better not to waste money in skills assessment, IELTS/PTE atleast for an year.


I am actually scared with this covid things and the immigration plan so my visa will expire next year March. Is it safe to assume they will start inviting by october?


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

No one can predict anything now.


wolverine09 said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Second that!
> ...


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

There is way too much pessimism on this thread. 189 is not over. People said the same last year too. Every major political party, including ScoMo's, realizes that they need atleast ~170k migrants for ideal economic growth. Will they satisfy that with NZers, Employer sponsored visa or Talent scheme visas alone? No. This year the quota may be reduced but it won't be nil. Have patience. If you're losing points, explore other avenues like 491. 

To those saying they can just move to Canada, I have realized that it is very difficult unless you have a job offer which is not easy given the global economic climate. 

Stop speculating. What will happen, will happen. You can hate on Australian govt. but that won't achieve anything except perhaps worsen your mental health.


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

kraft95 said:


> Me too. I think 189 is over. May be some invites will still happen in the future, but that would be useless for most of the people.
> 
> People should not put all eggs in the 189 busket only. More options like 190 or 491 should be considered if you still want to get PR.


491 is a Provisional temporary visa and cannot be compared to 189/190. In lighter vein, there is no basket anymore to put your eggs in, my advise to fellow members is to not throw more money into futile exercises like PY/Naati etc. and ride this pandemic out. The points bar will come down, not this FY but likely the next one.


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

Guys, can someone please advise what states other than Victoria can Software engineers [261313] apply 190 visa? I understand that NSW doesn't accept software engineers..


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Guys, can someone please advise what states other than Victoria can Software engineers [261313] apply 190 visa? I understand that NSW doesn't accept software engineers..


You need to check individual State and Territory nomination websites by yourself to confirm if your ANZSCO is in their occupation list.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Some people are over exaggerating the temporary suspension as stopped. No where it’s mentioned 189 visa is stopped. There is a huge difference between permanent closing and temporary suspension. Countries are restricting even districts to district travel and how would someone expect country immigration at this time. Everything will become normal once the pandemic situation comes under control. 

PS : Even I am waiting for an year and I am looking at the reality instead of getting emotional.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

dex1992 said:


> There is way too much pessimism on this thread. 189 is not over. People said the same last year too. Every major political party, including ScoMo's, realizes that they need atleast ~170k migrants for ideal economic growth. Will they satisfy that with NZers, Employer sponsored visa or Talent scheme visas alone? No. This year the quota may be reduced but it won't be nil. Have patience. If you're losing points, explore other avenues like 491.
> 
> To those saying they can just move to Canada, I have realized that it is very difficult unless you have a job offer which is not easy given the global economic climate.
> 
> Stop speculating. What will happen, will happen. You can hate on Australian govt. but that won't achieve anything except perhaps worsen your mental health.


But they already have much more than that number on shore...immigrants are already here propping up the economy, 2 million temporary visas in Australia. 170k is laughable number compared to real number of foreigners working here.

I saw last night on the news, restaurants are begging for people to apply for jobs now...guess what, it was all temporary workers as chefs and staff. All of a sudden, due to being without any help from Gov despite paying taxes...they left and hospitality is struggling to get back in full production.

Australia is starting to look a lot like Dubai, where locals won't do menial jobs and it's all left to foreigners who are mistreated and paid much lower wages. I dare anyone to show me a car wash in Sydney that has locals working in it...literally a flashback from my time in Dubai.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> Some people are over exaggerating the temporary suspension as stopped. No where it’s mentioned 189 visa is stopped. There is a huge difference between permanent closing and temporary suspension. Countries are restricting even districts to district travel and how would someone expect country immigration at this time. Everything will become normal once the pandemic situation comes under control.
> 
> PS : Even I am waiting for an year and I am looking at the reality instead of getting emotional.


Well, I see more people are over-optimistic. There are those who have been predicting "big rounds" every month since covid19 emergence. Being overly optimistic leads to despair and depression. Such posts also lead to false hopes to newbies There is no harm assuming it's the end of 189 and starts looking for alternative plans. Or is it better to just hope that things will be back to normal and don't have a backup plan only to regret next year? It's your choice.


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Well, I see more people are over-optimistic. There are those who have been predicting "big rounds" every month since covid19 emergence. Being overly optimistic leads to despair and depression. Such posts also lead to false hopes to newbies There is no harm assuming it's the end of 189 and starts looking for alternative plans. Or is it better to just hope that things will be back to normal and don't have a backup plan only to regret next year? It's your choice.


I doubt we'll see any significant 189 selection rounds before 189 grants start increasing. The latter is likely to be a decent leading indicator.


----------



## sainius (May 22, 2020)

Hi,

New Update o EOI portal,
Just now i have logged into skill select portal and a notification was there

*Posted on: 6/07/2020 at 14:00

Please note: Intending migrants can now select ‘Any’, one, or multiple States/Territories they wish to be nominated by within the one EOI. The Department’s preference is for you to use the multiple States/Territories functionality going forward, which will mean you do not need to create multiple EOIs.*


And i tried updating my EOI, the drop down list has changed and now it looks something different as
Now you can select simply ANY option 
or select multiple states within single EOI


My query is:
Should we select ANY option and update the EOI (without checking my occupation code whether it is there in particular State Occupation list)

OR

We should select multiple states within single EOI(as earlier states prefer the candidates who have selected a single state exclusively in single EOI)


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sainius said:


> My query is:
> Should we select ANY option and update the EOI (without checking my occupation code whether it is there in particular State Occupation list)
> 
> OR
> ...


In simple English it means that by choosing "Any", it will make your EOI eligible for all the states and territories, which is equivalent to you choosing all the states and territories one by one. The second option is given for you to choose specific states. Thats my understanding at least..!

Not sure about you, but I'll take a guess that many will choose "Any"

All the best..!


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a query, Can u guys please provide your opinion.

If i gain points (5) in couple of weeks, then Is it better to either :-

1) Update my EOI, but my EOI expires in April 2021

or

2) Lodge a new EOI so that it gives me 2 years from the date of lodgement.

As per my understanding the Date of effect would be on same day in either of the cases. Am i right ? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

SLPQ said:


> I have a query, Can u guys please provide your opinion.
> 
> If i gain points (5) in couple of weeks, then Is it better to either :-
> 
> ...



No brainer, create a fresh one and delete old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Guys, can someone please advise what states other than Victoria can Software engineers [261313] apply 190 visa? I understand that NSW doesn't accept software engineers..


No where it is mentioned that NSW is not accepting software engineers. Look into NSW website, it is still sitting under HIGH demand category.


----------



## Vicky2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

This may sound like a dumb question. But anyone will be waiting for the potential invite round tonight? Thank you,


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Vicky2020 said:


> This may sound like a dumb question. But anyone will be waiting for the potential invite round tonight? Thank you,



Should be tomorrow right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

kayan said:


> Should be tomorrow right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, As per the Immi website it is supposed to be 11th of every month. 
But its not clear at what time...Does the round happen at the start (00.00am) or at the end(11.59pm) of 11th ???

A bigger question, Are they even planning to conduct an invitation round this month? Doesnt the 189 numbers also depend on the immigration targets as per budget? similar to 190 and other visas


----------



## Vicky2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

kayan said:


> Vicky2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This may sound like a dumb question. But anyone will be waiting for the potential invite round tonight? Thank you,
> ...


Hmmm I thought a round is generally one day earlier if it falls on the weekend. I could be wrong.
I am just curious if anyone else is holding hope.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Yes, As per the Immi website it is supposed to be 11th of every month.
> But its not clear at what time...Does the round happen at the start (00.00am) or at the end(11.59pm) of 11th ???
> 
> A bigger question, Are they even planning to conduct an invitation round this month? Doesnt the 189 numbers also depend on the immigration targets as per budget? similar to 190 and other visas



Well DHA can do anything that they like. They can continue like recent months - only targeted to medical professionals etc. Good thing is, they have stated that “program setting unless otherwise stated will be as 2019-20”. Which means for 189, the planning level is still not declared and a status quo. So no need to lose hope, now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

kayan said:


> Well DHA can do anything that they like. They can continue like recent months - only targeted to medical professionals etc. Good thing is, they have stated that “program setting unless otherwise stated will be as 2019-20”. Which means for 189, the planning level is still not declared and a status quo. So no need to lose hope, now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that....But in my case, an offshore candidate with 85 points Non Prorata occupation, I think its like expecting the sun to rise and shine at midnight, considering the current situation. 
Not much hope. But the heart wants what it wants  Lets see what happens. 
Atleast for Onshore guys I hope this month brings good news. All the best


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> True that....But in my case, an offshore candidate with 85 points Non Prorata occupation, I think its like expecting the sun to rise and shine at midnight, considering the current situation.
> Not much hope. But the heart wants what it wants  Lets see what happens.
> Atleast for Onshore guys I hope this month brings good news. All the best


I think DoHA might continue to invite certain occupations related to medicals which are in Australia's best interest during COVID times 

In today's press conference, Alan Tudge (Acting Minister for Immigration) mentioned that Skilled Occupation lists will be significantly reduced and is anticipated to be released shortly


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> I think DoHA might continue to invite certain occupations related to medicals which are in Australia's best interest during COVID times
> 
> In today's press conference, Alan Tudge (Acting Minister for Immigration) mentioned that Skilled Occupation lists will be significantly reduced and is anticipated to be released shortly
> YouTube


What happens when a new list comes up, the old EOIs etc gets impacted? Let's say old EOI has spouse in an occupation which is no longer in the list. The points gets impacted instantly?


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

I used to be full of hope when I graduated from my Master's degree one and half year ago. But now I really doubt that if I should stay here and expect some hope, or just pack up and go. 

Looks like 189 is being giving up, and only health professionals were invited in the last few rounds. Yes that was the end of an financial year and we may expect more invites at the beginning of this financial year, but it is pandemic right now, everything's different.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kayan said:


> What happens when a new list comes up, the old EOIs etc gets impacted? Let's say old EOI has spouse in an occupation which is no longer in the list. The points gets impacted instantly?


Spouse points don’t depend on whether the code is in the state list or not 
As long as it’s in the federal list you can claim points
If the federal government removes the code, then your points will reduce automatically 

Cheers


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

NB said:


> Spouse points don’t depend on whether the code is in the state list or not
> As long as it’s in the federal list you can claim points
> If the federal government removes the code, then your points will reduce automatically
> 
> Cheers



I am talking about 189. So that doesn’t have an effective date and instantly impact all existing EOIs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

kayan said:


> I am talking about 189. So that doesn’t have an effective date and instantly impact all existing EOIs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your spouse's occupation is removed from the list in which your occupation is, then you will automatically lose 5 points for spouse positive skill assessment. English test score based 5 points from spouse will still remain. 
I think it is automatically done by Skillselect. So once they remove an occupation, the effect will automatically reflect in your points.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> If your spouse's occupation is removed from the list in which your occupation is, then you will automatically lose 5 points for spouse positive skill assessment. English test score based 5 points from spouse will still remain.
> I think it is automatically done by Skillselect. So once they remove an occupation, the effect will automatically reflect in your points.


That is a huge impact, thanks for your note.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kayan said:


> I am talking about 189. So that doesn’t have an effective date and instantly impact all existing EOIs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> Cheers


Got it, thanks NB!


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

vinuodh said:


> No where it is mentioned that NSW is not accepting software engineers. Look into NSW website, it is still sitting under HIGH demand category.


My bad, I just cross checked, you are right! thank you.
Would you by any chance know what states other than NSW and Victoria can software engineers apply 190 visa in? Is there an easy way to check this other than going through each state's list individually?


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

Hi guys, while making a 190 EOI, would it increase my chances if I apply for each state individually? or it doesn't matter if I apply for all the states in a single EOI?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Hi guys, while making a 190 EOI, would it increase my chances if I apply for each state individually? or it doesn't matter if I apply for all the states in a single EOI?
> 
> Thank you


Most members apply to each state separately 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> My bad, I just cross checked, you are right! thank you.
> Would you by any chance know what states other than NSW and Victoria can software engineers apply 190 visa in? Is there an easy way to check this other than going through each state's list individually?


You are interested in migrating and yet not willing to spend a few minutes in going through the individual state websites?
It’s not usa where there are 51 states

Cheers


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

NB said:


> You are interested in migrating and yet not willing to spend a few minutes in going through the individual state websites?
> It’s not usa where there are 51 states
> 
> Cheers


Makes sense, thanks anyway!


----------



## dikshya123 (Aug 11, 2019)

Someone from marketing field got 189 today..Professional visa and education services has just posted it..Does that mean this time 189 is open for professions other than health as well?


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

dikshya123 said:


> Someone from marketing field got 189 today..Professional visa and education services has just posted it..Does that mean this time 189 is open for professions other than health as well?



It should be grant. Marketing as a priority sector is difficult to think of unless very high score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

Hello Guys, any idea if the 190 selection process the same as 189? I mean, does 190 candidates also get picked up based on points, and on a first come first serve basis? 
Does onshore folks get more priority in 190 over an offshore candidate with more points?


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

dikshya123 said:


> Someone from marketing field got 189 today..Professional visa and education services has just posted it..Does that mean this time 189 is open for professions other than health as well?


I just checked their fb page it looks like two 189 grant. Marketing and manufacturing


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Hello Guys, any idea if the 190 selection process the same as 189? I mean, does 190 candidates also get picked up based on points, and on a first come first serve basis?
> Does onshore folks get more priority in 190 over an offshore candidate with more points?


189 you need high score to get visa. 190 are state picked.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

kayan said:


> dikshya123 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone from marketing field got 189 today..Professional visa and education services has just posted it..Does that mean this time 189 is open for professions other than health as well?
> ...


The occupation for grant is unknown, the marketing and the other one is skill assessment result 🙂


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

anujtaya said:


> 189 you need high score to get visa. 190 are state picked.


Thank you.
So the states does not pick based on the points? Any idea what would be the criteria?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

An interesting read: Q&A on Migration Program Planning and Delivery with DoHA

Source:ISCAH

The government will continue to invite certain occupations that are relevant to Australia during these times until the current situation becomes more clear

https://www.iscah.com/migration-program-2020-21-update-from-dha/?fbclid=IwAR2CWT2YQaheAiMSd7MVucV6aCgJAk2jJAX2B-Vfsv8isutVHHXmjmksLHs


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Thank you.
> So the states does not pick based on the points? Any idea what would be the criteria?


Different States have different criteria. You need to spend some time and go through each States/Territory criteria individually to check if your ANZSCO is in their SOL list and if you meet their requirements. No one can spoon feed you this information. You have to do this research on your own.


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

MIA Update









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

vsh2589 said:


> MIA Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately that huge QnA document doesn’t give any fruitful new information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hummm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Thank you.
> So the states does not pick based on the points? Any idea what would be the criteria?


Probably even GOD doesn’t know how the states pick up candidates
High points , working or studied in the state help, but other then that it’s just luck

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

vsh2589 said:


> MIA Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carefully, monitoring, Covid-19, economy , future , health, subject to change, closely. People who want to read the document — don’t waste time because only the mentioned words were getting repeated.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...s-australia-heading-towards-a-skills-shortage


With the tightening of immigration and permanent residency pathways, some international students in Australia are looking abroad to countries such as Canada as a preferred country of settlement. Its led to concerns about the risk of losing an Australian-educated workforce equipped with local experience



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...s-australia-heading-towards-a-skills-shortage
> 
> 
> With the tightening of immigration and permanent residency pathways, some international students in Australia are looking abroad to countries such as Canada as a preferred country of settlement. Its led to concerns about the risk of losing an Australian-educated workforce equipped with local experience
> ...


Probably those engineers who were forced to drive Ubers, pumping gas and stocking shelves will get a shot at employment 

Cheers


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Any invites reported???


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...s-australia-heading-towards-a-skills-shortage
> 
> 
> With the tightening of immigration and permanent residency pathways, some international students in Australia are looking abroad to countries such as Canada as a preferred country of settlement. Its led to concerns about the risk of losing an Australian-educated workforce equipped with local experience
> ...


Australia is successfully flattening the permanent migration curve :tongue:


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

NB said:


> Probably those engineers who were forced to drive Ubers, pumping gas and stocking shelves will get a shot at employment
> 
> Cheers


Employers here are incredibly picky, for example my design team is begging for drainage engineers, literally begging around...we are late with projects, impacting our business and deliverables. I give them CV of two people...yeah nah...they have no experience in local market blah blah. These two guys have amasing CVs in top 5 consultancy companies in the world working on very high level projects...yet here they are dismissed simply because "they don't know Penrith Council requirements" or similar.

And guess what...one of those guys is moving to Canada, got a job offer to be LEAD water designer, I repeat lead...over here he would be lucky to get beginner levels until he learns the most important Penrith Council standards...which are like 10 pages at most.

All these local things can be learned within 2 months...the core engineering skills take time, but employers here think otherwise. So, I'm not convinced those guys driving Uber will ever get a chance here.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

FYI everyone, 

I received FOI from DHA. Number of 189 NZers have reached almost 6500 visa lodgements this fiscal year, which is the second highest in terms of number of visa lodged, following the year this stream was introduced. 189 points tested only 5363 out of 7k invitations.

With 189 points tested and 189 NZ stream ceilings value to remain as it is and DHA not bothering to grant all 16652, it is seriously likely the number of 189 invitations per month will go 500 per average or 5000 invitations throughout the year at the current policy setting. This indirectly means, 189 is closed.

Regards,
Suren


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> FYI everyone,
> 
> I received FOI from DHA. Number of 189 NZers have reached almost 6500 visa lodgements this fiscal year, which is the second highest in terms of number of visa lodged, following the year this stream was introduced. 189 points tested only 5363 out of 7k invitations.
> 
> ...


500 per month? Sounds like a dream nowadays..


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I would be surprised if the invitations from now own are not hand picked and selective to a point where only onshore and certain occupations are given an invite. I don't see invitation going back to the trend as seen before. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> FYI everyone,
> 
> I received FOI from DHA. Number of 189 NZers have reached almost 6500 visa lodgements this fiscal year, which is the second highest in terms of number of visa lodged, following the year this stream was introduced. 189 points tested only 5363 out of 7k invitations.
> 
> ...


500 per month is too high comparing with current situation


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I would be surprised if the invitations from now own are not hand picked and selective to a point where only onshore and certain occupations are given an invite. I don't see invitation going back to the trend as seen before.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


I though that's what the Q&A doc from DoHA said? They would be manually adjusting migration settings and invites.



> Targeted invitation rounds have continued each month and prioritise skills which are in critical need and will aid Australia’s economic recovery.



Source


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

The reality is the targeted invites is not going to do anything. But what's the point in talking about it. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> The reality is the targeted invites is not going to do anything. But what's the point in talking about it.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's just to keep 189 legend alive. We have to wait at least until 23 July to find out what announcements Treasurer makes in terms of migration budget.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> FYI everyone,
> 
> I received FOI from DHA. Number of 189 NZers have reached almost 6500 visa lodgements this fiscal year, which is the second highest in terms of number of visa lodged, following the year this stream was introduced. 189 points tested only 5363 out of 7k invitations.
> 
> ...


Anyone has suggestions on what to choose now? We are forced to go on 491 visa for 3 years TR in the bush?


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

With no jobs even in the city, what are you going to do in the bush? 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## John172 (Jul 27, 2019)

Agree. 491 are easy now but no one knows in the future if they require jobs in skill occupation or not


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

491 visa is now just for people who are willing to work minimum wage jobs for the next 3 years. Probably will have to work cash in hand and get underpaid. Better option would be to try Canada. Wouldn't have to waste 3 years for just a chance at pr. I say just a chance because 491 doesn't guarantee pr. I think if you are willing to work hard for the next three years in any country, you will be in a better off situation than here. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

haroon154 said:


> 491 visa is now just for people who are willing to work minimum wage jobs for the next 3 years. Probably will have to work cash in hand and get underpaid. Better option would be to try Canada. Wouldn't have to waste 3 years for just a chance at pr. I say just a chance because 491 doesn't guarantee pr. I think if you are willing to work hard for the next three years in any country, you will be in a better off situation than here.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Agreed. 189 was welcomed because it is a one-step PR. The 489 game is too complex, too many factors inside, it's just another lotto to me. Especially under current situation, I don't know how to find a job in regional areas to satisfy the PR requirement. Maybe buy a few houses and take the rent? LOL.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

how is the IT scene in Sydney/Melbourne, I see a some job openings but not sure how the hiring trends are. I am offshore candidate on 75 points for 189 PR, looking ahead and trying to increase points to 90 (spouse points + NAATI etc). Was targeting only 189 , however things look bleak as of today


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> how is the IT scene in Sydney/Melbourne, I see a some job openings but not sure how the hiring trends are. I am offshore candidate on 75 points for 189 PR, looking ahead and trying to increase points to 90 (spouse points + NAATI etc). Was targeting only 189 , however things look bleak as of today



Clear ielts and look for Canada as an option if you haven’t started anything. >=90 points is growing and not sure when it will get diluted


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

I agree with going with other options as this financial year till June 2021 will be the most affected migration year. They will be giving invites only to healthcare professionals and critical requirements only irrespective of your points. Those who can wait for 2 years and have 95+ points should only spend time and money on IELTS and skills assessment.


----------



## nb00 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Alternative to 189*

Hi all, 

I am an onshore applicant and my (485) visa will be expiring this year on the 8th of October. 

I have applied for GSM 189 & 190 (VIC) as Software Developer ( ANZSCO 261312 ) and my points currently are 189 : 90 points and 190: 95 points. 

I will gain points for age on 26th October making my total go from 90 to 95 for 189 and 95 to 100 for 190. 

However the major concern I am facing is the visa expiring and what alternative visa should I apply? 

Please note that I have two years of work experience in my field.

DOE: 25/5/2020


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

𝗔𝘂𝘀𝘁𝗿𝗮𝗹𝗶𝗮 𝗠𝗶𝗴𝗿𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗨𝗽𝗱𝗮𝘁𝗲

189s lodged and not decided yet
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200600719-document-released.PDF
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200600793-document-released.PDF

189s lodged this program year
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200600686-document-released.PDF

804s lodged and not yet decided
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200600330-document-released.PDF

887s lodged and not yet decided
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200600336-document-released.PDF

489s (state) lodged and not yet decided
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200601150-document-released.PDF

Numbers of lodged/granted visas in "other" categories
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200500864-document-released.PDF


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Any FOIs for 491/190 VISA?


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Any FOIs for 491/190 VISA?


Probably, there is no 491 as at the time of enquiry information about 491 was not available.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Any FOIs for 491/190 VISA?


According to Migration Planning Level 2019-2020, the planning ceilings for independent, state nominations and regional sponsorships are as follows

_*190 : 24,968
Regional (491 SS/494/491 FS) : 25,000
189 : 16,652*_

_Statistics : 01/07/2019 - 31/05/2020_

_State and Territory Nominations (190)_
Invitations : Unknown
Lodged : 19,107
Granted : 20,928
Refused : 285

_Regional Category_
491 SS
Invitations : Unknown
Lodged : 5,800
Granted : 1,516
Refused : 12

491 FS
Invitations : 1,350 until 11 April 2020
Lodged : 1,357
Granted : 91
Refused : 0

For those of you interested in ACT nominations, nearly 5000 invitations were issued for 190 and 1000 invitations were issued for 491 SS in 2019-2020 (Source : Canberra Matrix - Invitation round - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future)

_190 ACT_

Lodged : 2,415
Granted : 2,543
Refused : 11
Wasted Invites : >50%

_491 ACT_

Lodged : 335
Granted : 27
Refused : 0
Wasted Invites : >65%

_189 until 30 April 2020_

NZ Stream  
Lodged : 4,796 
Granted : 3,607
Refused : 410

Points-Tested Stream
Invitations : 7,000 until 11 Apr 2020
Lodged : 4,831
Granted :7,872
Refused : 355

Total 189
Lodged : 9,627
Granted : 11,479
Refused : 765


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> According to Migration Planning Level 2019-2020, the planning ceilings for independent, state nominations and regional sponsorships are as follows
> 
> _*190 : 24,968
> Regional (491 SS/494/491 FS) : 25,000
> ...


They have granted more 189 than lodged/invited. So despite still having a massive backlog of in-flight applications, they have atleast cleared a few from last FY.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

ajchak84 said:


> how is the IT scene in Sydney/Melbourne, I see a some job openings but not sure how the hiring trends are. I am offshore candidate on 75 points for 189 PR, looking ahead and trying to increase points to 90 (spouse points + *NAATI *etc). Was targeting only 189 , however things look bleak as of today


NAATI is suited for those who are onshore candidates, as Test locations are only in Australia ( Adelaide, Brisbane, Canberra, Hobart, Melbourne, Perth, Sydney).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> NAATI is suited for those who are onshore candidates, as Test locations are only in Australia ( Adelaide, Brisbane, Canberra, Hobart, Melbourne, Perth, Sydney).


Naati tests are being conducted online since covid 
You can appear from anywhere in the world

Cheers


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Invitation round just happened

DOE: 5/5/20
Point: 90
Occupation: Registered Nurse
residency: Offshore

not sure if it is for medical only again, but good news is that they started to invite offshore candidate.
best luck everyone  !


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

I can confirm it is not only medical professionals. Just got an invite for 233211 (Civil Engineer) 

DOE: June 9, 2020
Points: 90
Residency: Offshore (Canada / Canadian Citizen)

Honestly, I'm really surprised about this - was not expecting an invite until 2021 based on everything that has happened since COVID. Hopefully it was a big round and lots of 90 pointers got cleared


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

yyctobne said:


> I can confirm it is not only medical professionals. Just got an invite for 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> 
> DOE: June 9, 2020
> Points: 90
> ...


Congrats mate 
seem like everything is moving :clap2:


----------



## punalekarsamit (Aug 23, 2019)

yyctobne said:


> I can confirm it is not only medical professionals. Just got an invite for 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> 
> DOE: June 9, 2020
> Points: 90
> ...


Is this for 189 ?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

yyctobne said:


> I can confirm it is not only medical professionals. Just got an invite for 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> 
> DOE: June 9, 2020
> Points: 90
> ...


that's great! finally 189 being back to normal at massive invitation numbers
if it was a general invitation round(not targeted invitation), the number must have been huge seeing that 90 pointers from Jan - June got cleared not to mention hundreds of 95 above pointers accumulated for the past few months. 5 months of backlog cleared in a single invitation round, must be few thousands invitation at least


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> that's great! finally 189 being back to normal at massive invitation numbers
> if it was a general invitation round(not targeted invitation), the number must have been huge seeing that 90 pointers from Jan - June got cleared not to mention hundreds of 95 above pointers accumulated for the past few months. 5 months of backlog cleared in a single invitation round, must be few thousands invitation at least


have you got invitation yet based on your signature?


----------



## punalekarsamit (Aug 23, 2019)

Computer Network and system engineer 263111
Points - 90
DOE 11-Feb-2020
Residency-Onshore 
Visa - 189

*Did not receive the invite*. Looks like the above invitations are not for 189


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> have you got invitation yet based on your signature?


yes. my invitation was for 189


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

Congrats everyone for the invitation! I have 95 points but no invites, maybe not really a big round this time.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

randomizer said:


> Congrats everyone for the invitation! I have 95 points but no invites, maybe not really a big round this time.



It’s targeted, looks like only for some occupations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Yes this is for 189. 

Invites may be targeted based on profession, with Civil Engineer being tied into "rebuilding Australia" post COVID. Or possibly based on country of residence/citizenship with filters for onshore or countries where COVID is under control (I'm in Canada).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kayan said:


> It’s targeted, looks like only for some occupations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 was always mysterious but 189 was straightforward with no hanky panky 
You have the points, you get invited 

Add 189 also to the list

Cheers


----------



## Kunaljindal9 (Jul 14, 2020)

I did not receive the invite with 90 points ICT BA DOE 25th Feb 2020 (Onshore). Looks like only medical professionals and civil engineers at the moment.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Kunaljindal9 said:


> I did not receive the invite with 90 points ICT BA DOE 25th Feb 2020 (Onshore). Looks like only medical professionals and civil engineers at the moment.


Chemical engineer got invited too


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Chemical engineer got invited too


Iscah Facebook page, Electrical and Telecom Engineers as well


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

etadaking said:


> Iscah Facebook page, Electrical and Telecom Engineers as well












Looks like no more invitations for IT occupations...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guestgtm50 (Jul 14, 2020)

Any Mechanical Engineers that got invite?
DOE: 18 Dec 2019


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello guys.

I just got my invitation today for 189

Occupation: Agricultural consultant
Points: 90
DOE: 29/06/20 
Onshore, working in QLD.

Good luck to everyone. It seems this new financial year is not going to be that bad.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Seems like that Electronics engineer guy with outdated DOE played the trick and stole the invitation from someone else who deserves it.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

etadaking said:


> Seems like that Electronics engineer guy with outdated DOE played the trick and stole the invitation from someone else who deserves it.


Lol I agree, because I remember back in Jan Feb March all 90s were invited so there is no way a 2019 at 90 remained uninvited....shame this wouldve gone for someone who deserves it and played fair and square.


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

Good news: 90 pointers are getting invitations
Bad news: Still targeted selecting, don't know when will IT professionals get invited


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Any confirmation if the offshore's are also from targeted countries? Or are all offshore countries being invited equally?

I don't know if it was even a thing but thought there might be some effect on countries hit hardest by COVID (India, USA, Brazil, etc.)


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> Invitation round just happened
> 
> DOE: 5/5/20
> Point: 90
> ...


Hey Juni, FINALLY!!

Welcome aboard


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> etadaking said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like that Electronics engineer guy with outdated DOE played the trick and stole the invitation from someone else who deserves it.
> ...


There is no trick, the guy had his EOI in suspended state because he wasn't confident that he can prove the points. Now probably he thought if he just change it to submitted state, just to see if he gets invited. But anyway most probably it will be waste invitation. Because he could have easily got in march round when DOE was 29/01/2020. First the system is corrupt letting fake eois in the system then we have people like these. I don't know why they want PR and what would they do if they get it.


----------



## guestgtm50 (Jul 14, 2020)

No invites for Mechanical Engineers


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

etadaking said:


> Seems like that Electronics engineer guy with outdated DOE played the trick and stole the invitation from someone else who deserves it.


What trick? I don't really understand


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice, all engineering occupations were invited except mechanical engineers. I cannot get invited with 95 points, what a joke 😂


----------



## guestgtm50 (Jul 14, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Nice, all engineering occupations were invited except mechanical engineers. I cannot get invited with 95 points, what a joke 😂


Hi,

Whats your date of effect?


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

guestgtm50 said:


> marsickk said:
> 
> 
> > nice, all engineering occupations were invited except mechanical engineers. I cannot get invited with 95 points, what a joke 😂
> ...


10/06


----------



## guestgtm50 (Jul 14, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> 10/06


Thanks.

Mine is 18.12.2019 at 90 points.

Hopefully they will invite mechanical in next round.


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Nice, all engineering occupations were invited except mechanical engineers. I cannot get invited with 95 points, what a joke 😂


Software Engineers weren't invited either. Perhaps they invited Civil Engineers as govt. is launching heaps of new infrastructure projects. Though they would need Software and Mechanical Engineers for those too.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Got invite. Chemical engineer. 90 points doe 25/03/2020. Onshore. Working.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> Marsickk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, all engineering occupations were invited except mechanical engineers. I cannot get invited with 95 points, what a joke 😂
> ...


Oh yep I forgot about you guys. Well, looks like chemical, petroleum and electrical engineers were invited for those infrastructure projects 😄


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Congratz to those who got invites. Just my thoughts - Few are discussing like core occupations like structural, civil are invited to rebuild Australia as per scomo. Not sure if all these engineers will be directly deployed to the govt infra projects once they are given grant .Also it’s not a war where the cattle fields and constructions are demolished. It’s just another trick to lure candidates, increase applicants hope and make them invest more and more/Attract new candidates. If they are going to invite selected candidates they should use 190 and not 189. Now they (+agents) will use this data and make it look prettier that they are inviting good numbers. The govt is not transparent in what they are doing . They are least bothered to announce anything officially in their website and make 1000s of applicants wait for their life time.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi guys 
When will they invite other occupations ?
Any idea?
I think this round was a positive sign.


----------



## completenonsensewhat (Feb 19, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> https://johnmenadue.com/forecast-of-net-overseas-migration-by-abul-rizvi/
> 
> Permanent Skilled (7)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I really wouldn't listen to this guy. His ideas on immigration are irrelevant. The government might not do 189 visas but that's because of no jobs available. The global economy is going to be a bigger ****show than any of us previously thought.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Its heartening to see an offshore invite

Hopes are alive again for an offhsore grant as it directionally tells that doors are not closed completely 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Seems they have issued invitations for all occupations.
Somone got invitation with 100 points in mechanic.
Lol, looks like there were lot of 95+ pointers in these occupations such as mech, other eng. ...


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

yyctobne said:


> I can confirm it is not only medical professionals. Just got an invite for 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> 
> DOE: June 9, 2020
> Points: 90
> ...


Congrats mate! What a relief to see offshore invite 😄 

Are you single applicant or do you have dependents?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

completenonsensewhat said:


> Yeah, I really wouldn't listen to this guy. His ideas on immigration are irrelevant. The government might not do 189 visas but that's because of no jobs available. The global economy is going to be a bigger ****show than any of us previously thought.


I think we should give some importance to 'this guy' after all he was a senior official in the Department of Immigration from the early 1990s to 2007 when he left as Deputy Secretary. So I reckon he knows a thing or two about the Department.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

etadaking said:


> Seems like that Electronics engineer guy with outdated DOE played the trick and stole the invitation from someone else who deserves it.


Well, guys, I am an electronics engineer on 90 points DOE 26/02/2020.
I actually did not receive an invite today.

Wondering what happened?


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Well, guys, I am an electronics engineer on 90 points DOE 26/02/2020.
> I actually did not receive an invite today.
> 
> Wondering what happened?


Onshore, employed, single/skilled partner?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> Well, guys, I am an electronics engineer on 90 points DOE 26/02/2020.
> I actually did not receive an invite today.
> 
> Wondering what happened?


Are you onshore?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Are you onshore?


Yeah onshore.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> Yeah onshore.


16/11/19 DOE for electronics with 90 points got invited. Your DOE is later on 26/02/20 so probably that's why you did not receive invite.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> 16/11/19 DOE for electronics with 90 points got invited. Your DOE is later on 26/02/20 so probably that's why you did not receive invite.


I realize that but the funny thing is that all 90 pointers Electronic engineers were cleared till 29/01/2020 in March round, I am just surprised that how is it even possible to go back in the timeline.
However, someone might have suspended their EOI and would have reactivated it after March.


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

I can confirm a Civil Engineer 90 points DOE 23.05.2020 with a skilled partner.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> I realize that but the funny thing is that all 90 pointers Electronic engineers were cleared till 29/01/2020 in March round, I am just surprised that how is it even possible to go back in the timeline.
> However, someone might have suspended their EOI and would have reactivated it after March.


Exactly, that would have been the case.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

In May invitation, they prioritised single applicants over married ones. Onshore married Nurse at 90 didn’t get the invitation while nurses who are single at 85 points did, relationship status may have impact on invitation I speculate


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

juni_001 said:


> In May invitation, they prioritised single applicants over married ones. Onshore married Nurse at 90 didn’t get the invitation while nurses who are single at 85 points did, relationship status may have impact on invitation I speculate


Are you sure that it was due to the relationship status and not because of onshore or offshore ?? Because I haven’t heard this before that married and single makes a difference.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> In May invitation, they prioritised single applicants over married ones. Onshore married Nurse at 90 didn’t get the invitation while nurses who are single at 85 points did, relationship status may have impact on invitation I speculate


An Agricultural guy received an invite yesterday, and he is married and does not even have spouse point. So I don't think relationship has any impact here. It's just the fact that the majority of 90+ pointers are Single now.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

she(90 pointer who didn’t get the invite) was onshore applicant too. And she said another friend of hers also didn’t get it(married) so they thought it could be due to relationship status. Again it was the May invitation round when they first started targeted invitation. As DHA seems to keep changing their criteria, I cannot be sure if they are still doing this but as many married people got invitation this round, maybe they don’t care of relationship status now. I hope there is a bit of clearance from the department itself so that people can make fully informed decisions on their pathway to pr.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Seems they have issued invitations for all occupations.
> Somone got invitation with 100 points in mechanic.
> Lol, looks like there were lot of 95+ pointers in these occupations such as mech, other eng. ...


Hi, how do you know that they have invited 100 mechanical for SC 189?

I have seen one entry on ISCAH only and that is, 105 points for SC 491 visa, mechanical.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> she(90 pointer who didn’t get the invite) was onshore applicant too. And she said another friend of hers also didn’t get it(married) so they thought it could be due to relationship status. Again it was the May invitation round when they first started targeted invitation. As DHA seems to keep changing their criteria, I cannot be sure if they are still doing this but as many married people got invitation this round, maybe they don’t care of relationship status now. I hope there is a bit of clearance from the department itself so that people can make fully informed decisions on their pathway to pr.


Hi just wanna double check if your married friends got invited yesterday or previous rounds?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Silentpoison said:


> Congratz to those who got invites. Just my thoughts - Few are discussing like core occupations like structural, civil are invited to rebuild Australia as per scomo. Not sure if all these engineers will be directly deployed to the govt infra projects once they are given grant .Also it’s not a war where the cattle fields and constructions are demolished. It’s just another trick to lure candidates, increase applicants hope and make them invest more and more/Attract new candidates. If they are going to invite selected candidates they should use 190 and not 189. Now they (+agents) will use this data and make it look prettier that they are inviting good numbers. The govt is not transparent in what they are doing . They are least bothered to announce anything officially in their website and make 1000s of applicants wait for their life time.





Silentpoison said:


> They are least bothered to announce anything officially in their website and make 1000s of applicants wait for their life time.


Migration Institute of Australia received an update from DoHA regarding Migration Planning Delivery for 2020-2021. They have made it clear that migration will be a key component to Australia’s economic recovery and Australia’s migration settings are designed to be flexible that is subject to changing circumstances going forward which explains targeted invitation rounds since May 2020



Silentpoison said:


> Congratz to those who got invites. Just my thoughts - Few are discussing like core occupations like structural, civil are invited to rebuild Australia as per scomo. Not sure if all these engineers will be directly deployed to the govt infra projects once they are given grant .Also it’s not a war where the cattle fields and constructions are demolished


In recent press conference, Scott Morrison has shown his willingness to fast track shovel ready infrastructure projects to commence work within the next six months since Building and Construction industry employs 1.2 million Australians (10% of total Australian workforce) across 390,000 businesses. According to Australian Bureau of Statistics (ABS), employment in this industry has grown nearly 15% over the past 5 years. Most of the infrastructure projects are undertaken in partnership with private companies 

Australia has a committed forward pipeline of over $100 billion infrastructure projects for the next 10 years. So, inviting Engineers in this invitation round does not mean that they will be expected to commence their skilled professions in Australia this year. Engineers in their current roles are always looking for better opportunities. This is where new migrants fill up that old spot and so on. Migration planning is always a long-term strategy that considers Australia’s best interests which will drive economic growth and support job creation in the future 



Silentpoison said:


> If they are going to invite selected candidates they should use 190 and not 189


As far as 190 is concerned, offshore skilled workers do not meet eligibility criteria for most states and territories



Silentpoison said:


> It’s just another trick to lure candidates, increase applicants hope and make them invest more and more/Attract new candidates


Candidates should have the potential to make informed decisions about their future if they are planning to permanenetly migrate to a new country

Honestly with all the news and rumours floating around the past few weeks as to how Skilled Migration program is closed indefinitely, I finally felt relieved to know that DoHA has received invitations for offshore non-health related applicants in July. It is a good start to 2020-2021 and I expect them to slowly issue invitations for other professionals in the upcoming rounds


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

I don't understand this. If construction is important and Civil Engineers were invited, then I don't know why Architects were not invited. Govt should provide some clarity.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> I don't understand this. If construction is important and Civil Engineers were invited, then I don't know why Architects were not invited. Govt should provide some clarity.


Now even 189 is in the myth :juggle:
I know a friend who got 90p doe March 2020 Architect but didn't receive an invitation last round
you must be in VIC as that point you are having should be enough for most of other states?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Now even 189 is in the myth :juggle:
> I know a friend who got 90p doe March 2020 Architect but didn't receive an invitation last round
> you must be in VIC as that point you are having should be enough for most of other states?


Yes. Victoria doesn't have Architect in 190 which is quite surprising.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Migration Institute of Australia received an update from DoHA regarding Migration Planning Delivery for 2020-2021. They have made it clear that migration will be a key component to Australia’s economic recovery and Australia’s migration settings are designed to be flexible that is subject to changing circumstances going forward which explains targeted invitation rounds since May 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea if Structural Engineers(onshore/offshore) were invited in July round which happened yesterday ? Inviting Infrastructure based engineers is positive for us, but are they inviting structural engineers also? 
I am waiting for an invite 189 and 190(NSW), details are in my Singature. Im offshore
Any idea about what to expect for my profile?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Yes. Victoria doesn't have Architect in 190 which is quite surprising.


what's your plan mate as I would have 90p early next month and stuck in VIC atm :confused2: it doesn't seem VIC is interested in our occupation at all :confused2:


----------



## ajay.bangani (Mar 31, 2020)

guestgtm50 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Mine is 18.12.2019 at 90 points.
> 
> Hopefully they will invite mechanical in next round.


Mine is 19/11/2019 at 90 points. Hopefully next round.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> what's your plan mate as I would have 90p early next month and stuck in VIC atm :confused2: it doesn't seem VIC is interested in our occupation at all :confused2:


Yeah I was thinking about it now. My wife is in Victoria and she is the primary applicant (Architect). She now has only a few months left in her TR (485) and 189 chances are looking bleak now. So we need to find some other options to be on the safer side. Have you checked any other states for 190?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

ajay.bangani said:


> guestgtm50 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


Isnt 90 points with your occupation and DOE supposed to have received invite last Jan,Feb,March2020? If your DOE is 2019 you shouldve been invited before.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> I don't understand this. If construction is important and Civil Engineers were invited, then I don't know why Architects were not invited. Govt should provide some clarity.


As we all know, Australian government collaborates with all levels of government, consults with industry leaders and relevant stakeholders to design the migration program and maximise the benefits of addressing genuine skill shortages in labour force

On 18 March 2020, DoHA provided access to the temporary relaxation of working hours for Student Visa holders currently enrolled in any health care related courses so that they can undertake work to help and support the health effort against COVID-19. I cannot think of a time when this was ever allowed in the history of Student Visa in Australia. These steps were taken in light of exceptional circumstances to ensure continuity of the supply of critical services as the government realised the shortage of skilled labour in healthcare. Hence if you look at the past two invitation rounds, health care professionals such as Registered Nurse and Aged Care related occupations were given priority. 

In order to kickstart Australian economy and support job creation, the government is trying to accelerate and bring forward major infrastructure projects as announced by Scott Morrison on numerous occassions during the past few weeks. As you and I both know, many Skilled professionals work on these infrastructure projects and not just Civil Engineers. DoHA is very welll aware of current visa processing times in these times. That might be the reason why they are prioritising certain occupations that Australia needs to meet the current workforce demands. Therefore, I expect to see more occupations being invited in the upcoming rounds

With that being said, we don't know for sure whether Architects received invitations in July round as some prospective migrants neither use MARA agent services nor present in any of these forums

I let out a sigh of relief after seeing the initial information of offshore applicants receiving invitations under occupations other than health care. It is a small step forward during this pandemic


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

I work in civil engineering, major infra project in Sydney...and we've been struggling to find more people really in the past months. Employers are moaning about no people in the market, then someone applies and they complain person doesn't have local experience...it's a game they play all the time.

So we go to ridiculous measures of flying in and out people from other cities like some celebrities and offering them hotel accommodation (this was pre-pandemic) instead giving a chance to someone with amasing overseas CV that are looking for work on PR here for months or years. Very conservative approach and now since nobody is coming in to the country industry will get even more desperate.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I work in civil engineering, major infra project in Sydney...and we've been struggling to find more people really in the past months. Employers are moaning about no people in the market, then someone applies and they complain person doesn't have local experience...it's a game they play all the time.
> 
> So we go to ridiculous measures of flying in and out people from other cities like some celebrities and offering them hotel accommodation (this was pre-pandemic) instead giving a chance to someone with amasing overseas CV that are looking for work on PR here for months or years. Very conservative approach and now since nobody is coming in to the country industry will get even more desperate.


Yes I agree with this. Same thing happens where I work. Some companies I deal with even want people to be flown in from overseas for project work. They have to be paid exorbitant amounts like 250$ an hour in addition to food, accommodation and travel expenses including air travel and local fair. They even charge extra for working weekends and late hours, that's when most project work happens sometimes. This is done even when local people are available with local experience. I think some companies think overseas people have more experience and are better suited to solve the problem. But what ends up happening is that they don't know the local standards and available parts. So they import in parts that they are knowledgeable about from other countries which follows a different standard. In such cases it's a pain trying to get those parts to match up with Australian ones. Also for maintenance purposes, companies end up having to keep overseas parts and sometimes have to order them in which takes around a month, all when local parts are available. This way a lot of local companies and people are screwed over. The thing is that the upper management of companies don't know this and I think this is the root cause of the problem.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

haroon154 said:


> Yes I agree with this. Same thing happens where I work. Some companies I deal with even want people to be flown in from overseas for project work. They have to be paid exorbitant amounts like 250$ an hour in addition to food, accommodation and travel expenses including air travel and local fair. They even charge extra for working weekends and late hours, that's when most project work happens sometimes. This is done even when local people are available with local experience. I think some companies think overseas people have more experience and are better suited to solve the problem. But what ends up happening is that they don't know the local standards and available parts. So they import in parts that they are knowledgeable about from other countries which follows a different standard. In such cases it's a pain trying to get those parts to match up with Australian ones. Also for maintenance purposes, companies end up having to keep overseas parts and sometimes have to order them in which takes around a month, all when local parts are available. This way a lot of local companies and people are screwed over. The thing is that the upper management of companies don't know this and I think this is the root cause of the problem.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Hmmm I actually have opposite experience, my company would do anything possible to not employ someone without local experience....even if it happens for months in which time anyone form overseas would be versed in local conditions. In civ engineering there is not much difference really...concrete is same here and in London, water flows down hill in Sydney and in NY as well...you get the point.

So now we had guys flying in from Canberra on extortionate rates and doing a **** job too, they act like royals and know company is desperate so they do the job very slowly to milk more hours out of it. I was so annoyed by this, few of my projects were delayed literally because a FIFO designer didn't bother to finish his stuff and he flew back to Canberra, other guy was from Perth...yes we flew people from Perth for months....meanwhile few people could have been trained to do the job.


----------



## guestgtm50 (Jul 14, 2020)

ajay.bangani said:


> Mine is 19/11/2019 at 90 points. Hopefully next round.


Mate you are so close. the last person who got invited at 90 points had a DOE 18/11/2019.

Good luck. If you get invite next round let us know. There are so few Mechanical engineers in this forum.


----------



## guestgtm50 (Jul 14, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Isnt 90 points with your occupation and DOE supposed to have received invite last Jan,Feb,March2020? If your DOE is 2019 you shouldve been invited before.


Not necessarily. Accountants who are getting invited have DOE some where around June and July of 2019.

Mechanical Engineers invitation has been a bit behind in comparison to all other engineering occupations. 

The last person who got invited at 90 had a DOE of 18/11/2019.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Yeah I was thinking about it now. My wife is in Victoria and she is the primary applicant (Architect). She now has only a few months left in her TR (485) and 189 chances are looking bleak now. So we need to find some other options to be on the safer side. Have you checked any other states for 190?


I'm planning to apply for a student visa first whilst doing 186 employment sponsorship (my 485 is expiring). But I feel 50:50 for the 186 so after that maybe I need to relocate somewhere :confused2:


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Hi Just wanted to clearify one confusion if someone can help. Is Accountaant general and management accountant are closely related field and points can be claimed for both if we have management accountant experience?? Tia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alandanny (Dec 12, 2019)

Shoaib.shobi said:


> Hi Just wanted to clearify one confusion if someone can help. Is Accountaant general and management accountant are closely related field and points can be claimed for both if we have management accountant experience?? Tia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on the position they will require general accounting or management accounting, if possible, you should master both.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shoaib.shobi said:


> Hi Just wanted to clearify one confusion if someone can help. Is Accountaant general and management accountant are closely related field and points can be claimed for both if we have management accountant experience?? Tia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to get assessed separately for both anzsco codes

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Just for fun - 

If your EOIs getting expired, and your points falling due to never ending invitation wait, don't forget to send Big "Thank You Email" to Skillselect department 🙂


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> Just for fun -
> 
> If your EOIs getting expired, and your points falling due to never ending invitation wait, don't forget to send Big "Thank You Email" to Skillselect department 🙂


I will also tell them that " Now I am gonna become your Son in law and then you have to give me PR."


----------



## #yang (Jul 16, 2020)

A quick question to everyone. I have EOI 95 points for 189 as Engineering Technologist. DOE 16/06/20. Onshore. Can I expect invitation soon? Or shall I reassess my qualification as Civil Engineer? Because I have 4 years bachelor degree in civil engineering but EA has assessed my qualification as Engineering Technologist instead of Civil Engineering. Does this make huge difference in terms of probability of invitation? Is 95 not adequate to expect invitation as Engineering Technologist?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

#yang said:


> A quick question to everyone. I have EOI 95 points for 189 as Engineering Technologist. DOE 16/06/20. Onshore. Can I expect invitation soon? Or shall I reassess my qualification as Civil Engineer? Because I have 4 years bachelor degree in civil engineering but EA has assessed my qualification as Engineering Technologist instead of Civil Engineering. Does this make huge difference in terms of probability of invitation? Is 95 not adequate to expect invitation as Engineering Technologist?


95 Pointers and onshore, have got a chance. Instead to putting more money for re-assessment just wait for a couple of round.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Please excuse me if this is not the correct thread. Does anyone know how long is IELTS score valid for Australia PR? I think I read somewhere 3 years but not sure. IELTS authority communicated that is dependent on the specific country. Is there any official declaration for australia that someone came by? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

anirbna said:


> Please excuse me if this is not the correct thread. Does anyone know how long is IELTS score valid for Australia PR? I think I read somewhere 3 years but not sure. IELTS authority communicated that is dependent on the specific country. Is there any official declaration for australia that someone came by?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I know it says language ability must be reassessed after 2 years from test date on IELTS test report form. However, your scores are valid until 3 years for migration purposes. Please see more details from this link on official IMMI home page
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...equirements/english-language/superior-english


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> I know it says language ability must be reassessed after 2 years from test date on IELTS test report form. However, your scores are valid until 3 years for migration purposes. Please see more details from this link on official IMMI home page
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...equirements/english-language/superior-english


Thanks a bunch

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## #yang (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you Mustafa


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

As almost a million Australians out of work, I really concern not many of us would be invited before the unemployment rate drops, except whose occupation are in shortage. In terms of 2613, as not many IT companies are hiring now, I assume IT professionals are not among the occupations in-demand.

If the gov put the employment of Australians first. The another kind of policy I could image is that DHA would only invite employed candidates.

Hope I am wrong. Hope the gov believes the immigration can boost economy.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

#yang said:


> A quick question to everyone. I have EOI 95 points for 189 as Engineering Technologist. DOE 16/06/20. Onshore. Can I expect invitation soon? Or shall I reassess my qualification as Civil Engineer? Because I have 4 years bachelor degree in civil engineering but EA has assessed my qualification as Engineering Technologist instead of Civil Engineering. Does this make huge difference in terms of probability of invitation? Is 95 not adequate to expect invitation as Engineering Technologist?


Civil engineer in NON Pro rata occupation with a lot higher chance than Engineering Technologist (Pro rata occupation) in terms of 95 points.

This is assumed if a normal invitation cycle is going on.

Having 2 assessments is not bad. I had 2 occupation assessments as well and got invited for the Non Pro rata one. 

Right now, no one knows but definitely higher chance as Civil engg.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi friends 
Iscah has confirmed a 491 invitation with 100 points in this round for engineering technologist.
So does it mean that they have also issued 189 invitations for this occupation??
Generally they issue 491 family and 189 invitations together for each occupation.
Thanks


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Civil engineer in NON Pro rata occupation with a lot higher chance than Engineering Technologist (Pro rata occupation) in terms of 95 points.
> 
> This is assumed if a normal invitation cycle is going on.
> 
> ...


Yes, I can second that. I got invited under Civil Engineer 233211 this week with 90 points. My DOE was June 9, 2020. So got the invite in 5 weeks. 

Anyways, there is no harm in having two EOI under different ANZSCO codes.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Any idea if Structural Engineers(onshore/offshore) were invited in July round which happened yesterday ? Inviting Infrastructure based engineers is positive for us, but are they inviting structural engineers also?
> I am waiting for an invite 189 and 190(NSW), details are in my Singature. Im offshore
> Any idea about what to expect for my profile?





jvnarayanan91 said:


> Any idea if Structural Engineers(onshore/offshore) were invited in July round which happened yesterday ? Inviting Infrastructure based engineers is positive for us, but are they inviting structural engineers also?


No one has reported an invite under Structural Engineer on this forum or in any of the MARA agents FB posts. But that does not necessarily mean there was no invites for your occupation in July round as there's always a chance that some prospective migrants neither use MARA agent services nor present in any of these forums



jvnarayanan91 said:


> I am waiting for an invite 189 and 190(NSW), details are in my Singature. Im offshore
> Any idea about what to expect for my profile?


There are 32 EOI's at 85 points for Structural Engineer in submitted status as of 2 Feb 2020 for 189 SC (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200200116-document-released.PDF). That number may have gone up as of today but definitely less than 50 looking at the past data. Since your occupation falls under non-pro rata, you will have to compete with all the other occupations under that category. But if they continue to conduct targeted invitation rounds, you may/may not get lucky

Based on your profile, I assume that you have +5 years work experience in your nominated occupation. As you know, your occupation is 'Low' availability on NSW occupation list with no additional requirement. You may still stand a chance to receive NSW nomination because of your work experience provided you are still working as NSW requires you to be employed for atleast the past one month at the time of nomination if you are offshore. Recently, I have seen numerous members on this forum receive NSW 190 nomination with a 'Low' availability purely based on their work experience

You are not eligible for any of the states/territories except ACT and NSW. I would suggest you to try for ACT 190 nomination as well (http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...91-190-nomination-guidelines-january-2020.pdf). Since you are offshore, you will require to have a job offer for 12 months. You might get lucky to get a job offer based on your experience. However, they have already announced that they will be changing their criteria soon 

As you may have already figured out, the general skilled migration (189/190) currently has a very small window of opportunity. In recent press conference, Alan Tudge (Acting Immigration Minister) has mentioned that Skilled Occupation lists will be significantly reduced and will be announced shortly. Other than wishful thinking, it is very difficult to have expectations during these uncertain times. Moreover, almost all states/territories will change/already changed their nomination guidelines very soon for this FY. Make sure to keep yourself updated on these changes

Also, follow the updates by the treasury on 23 July regarding Australia's Economic and Fiscal Outlook as it will give us an insight into Australia's current economy and what can be expected in the days to come ahead of October budget announcements


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

locomomo said:


> As almost a million Australians out of work, I really concern not many of us would be invited before the unemployment rate drops, except whose occupation are in shortage. In terms of 2613, as not many IT companies are hiring now, I assume IT professionals are not among the occupations in-demand.
> 
> If the gov put the employment of Australians first. The another kind of policy I could image is that DHA would only invite employed candidates.
> 
> Hope I am wrong. Hope the gov believes the immigration can boost economy.


I think you are not wrong. 

Skilled immigration programs like 189 were aimed to resolve issues like shortage of skilled people. The country need those people to work here to make benefits. If the local unemployment rate is high, I see no reason for them to let more overseas people in. 

I don't think those skilled programs will end suddenly, but they will become more job-oriented, if you are already working here, you reserve a chance. If you have no job, you won't get any chance until you find one. One exception would be those occupations in immediate shortage like you said, for example nurses. 

As an IT guy I'm preparing to leave. Even if I get invited tomorrow I really don't know how to utilize my skills to live here. VIC is having more than 400 cases today, yes one day it will recover, but it will not be that soon, and I cannot afford to wait for that long.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> No one has reported an invite under Structural Engineer on this forum or in any of the MARA agents FB posts. But that does not necessarily mean there was no invites for your occupation in July round as there's always a chance that some prospective migrants neither use MARA agent services nor present in any of these forums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firstly, Thank you very much for your detailed response. Really appreciate you taking time for this. 

I will try for ACT 190, but the problem is to secure a job offer, esp. in the current scenario everyone's looking for the much much sought after "Local Experience" which I dont carry.

If I may add, my occupation 'Structural Engineer' is in 'Limited' availability with 'No' Additional requirement. Does it make a difference in comparison to 'Low'??
Limited vs Low - which has a higher possibility and which is a better one to be on ? Please help 

and yes, both me and my wife have 6 years of experience in our respective fields and 90 in PTE. Does it make a difference? i mean compared to a single applicant ?

As of 1st Feb 2020, for NSW there were 17 EOIs with 90 points and <5 EOIs with 95 points and none with 100. I am on 90 points.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Firstly, Thank you very much for your detailed response. Really appreciate you taking time for this.
> 
> I will try for ACT 190, but the problem is to secure a job offer, esp. in the current scenario everyone's looking for the much much sought after "Local Experience" which I dont carry.
> 
> ...





jvnarayanan91 said:


> I will try for ACT 190, but the problem is to secure a job offer, esp. in the current scenario everyone's looking for the much much sought after "Local Experience" which I dont carry


As your partner is also working in a skilled occupation, you will have no trouble securing your points under Canberra matrix required for 190 ACT nomination. The only obstacle is the 12 month contract of employment. I would say there is no harm in trying. You may get lucky!



jvnarayanan91 said:


> If I may add, my occupation 'Structural Engineer' is in 'Limited' availability with 'No' Additional requirement. Does it make a difference in comparison to 'Low'??
> Limited vs Low - which has a higher possibility and which is a better one to be on ? Please help


Absolutely ‘Limited’ as opposed to ‘Low’ availability, superior English, 6 years of work experience and only 17 EOI’s @90 points for your occupation definitely improves your chance for NSW 190. As I have mentioned before, a lot of offshore candidates received NSW 190 nomination this FY (2019-2020) even under ‘Low’ availability occupations because of their work experience. However with the current situation, it is very difficult to bank all your hopes on NSW nomination and only wise to have alternative migration plans

I assume you may have already explored the options of 
•	Your partner being the main applicant either for ACT 190 or 189 SC
•	NAATI CCl testing to propel your points for 189 SC as they have just added a new Indian language yesterday
•	491 SS?


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> As your partner is also working in a skilled occupation, you will have no trouble securing your points under Canberra matrix required for 190 ACT nomination. The only obstacle is the 12 month contract of employment. I would say there is no harm in trying. You may get lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to hear that 'Limited' is better than 'Low'. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

I will surely consider ACT - will try to get a job offer. Wider the net, the better right?
I have already submitted EOIs for 189 and 190(NSW) at the same time. so thats covered. 
As per our(me and my wife) understanding NAATI CCL testing can only be taken up from within Australia. But we are living in Singapore right now. Please correct me if im wrong. more help will be much appreciated. 

My wife is 'Electronics Engineer :ranger:' and she as main applicant gets exactly the same points as myself. So we thought I have a better chance, so we didnt submit an EOI. Will it make sense to make an submit an EOI with my wife as the main applicant ?

Finally 491 SS is for regional area right?. As structural and electronics engineers we wouldnt have any job opportunities away from the main cities. Atleast as per my understanding. so we didnt want to take that gamble. we have no other skills to make a living in a regional area. We spent some 12 days travelling around Melbourne , Canberra and Sydney and I didnt see much happening outside the city areas. so its not an option for us I guess? 

189, 190(NSW) and 190(ACT -Hopefully!!!) are the only choices for us as of now. 

Looking forward to your answers.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Good to hear that 'Limited' is better than 'Low'. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I will surely consider ACT - will try to get a job offer. Wider the net, the better right?
> I have already submitted EOIs for 189 and 190(NSW) at the same time. so thats covered.
> ...





jvnarayanan91 said:


> As per our(me and my wife) understanding NAATI CCL testing can only be taken up from within Australia. But we are living in Singapore right now. Please correct me if im wrong. more help will be much appreciated.


With travel restrictions around the world, NAATI has been conducting CCl online testing since April. If you have competency in any of the LOTE languages offered by NAATI, I strongly suggest you to signup for the test. 90 points for 189 SC will definitely help you down the line

Since you are in Singapore, am I safe to assume that you have some understanding of Malay or Tamil as these language testings are offered by NAATI?



jvnarayanan91 said:


> My wife is 'Electronics Engineer :ranger:' and she as main applicant gets exactly the same points as myself. So we thought I have a better chance, so we didnt submit an EOI. Will it make sense to make an submit an EOI with my wife as the main applicant ?


Honestly with the current trend of targeted invitation rounds, it only makes sense if your wife also submits her own EOI. We never know what occupations might be in demand as per Australia's current/future needs

Moreover, if she becomes the main applicant for ACT 190, she can also try for a job offer in her occupation. However, she does not not have a chance for NSW 190 since her occupation has an additional requirement of 1 year skilled NSW experience 

As you have already got her assessments done (Skills+English), submitting an EOI for 189 SC or ACT Canberra matrix will not cost you any money but only time



jvnarayanan91 said:


> Finally 491 SS is for regional area right?. As structural and electronics engineers we wouldnt have any job opportunities away from the main cities. Atleast as per my understanding. so we didnt want to take that gamble. we have no other skills to make a living in a regional area. We spent some 12 days travelling around Melbourne , Canberra and Sydney and I didnt see much happening outside the city areas. so its not an option for us I guess?


As for 491 SS, keep that as the last option if you really want to migrate to Australia as soon as possible. 

But if you can leverage some time, continue to work in Singapore, book NAATI CCL for online testing, get 5 points and jump the queue to 90 points!


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

With Naati open to everyone around the globe, I expect the bar of higher points get even higher from now. 95 will become the new 90..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> With Naati open to everyone around the globe, I expect the bar of higher points get even higher from now. 95 will become the new 90..


Don’t worry
They will introduce some more money spinning scheme to fleece the applicants

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

raghu_karam8 said:


> With Naati open to everyone around the globe, I expect the bar of higher points get even higher from now. 95 will become the new 90..


True. And there are consultancies which are already marketing it with a different perspective and getting benefit of this . It’s upto individual to invest on this . They have opened Telugu now and more languages to be added . So it’s going to be very tough and competitive than ever. Applicants should be wise enough to plan and invest. Not everyone can win this game. Getting invite eligibility will be soon changed to 
Complete phd in a STEM course with a skilled spouse/be a bachelor , with a superior English competency along with ccl points , but age should be 26😂


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> raghu_karam8 said:
> 
> 
> > With Naati open to everyone around the globe, I expect the bar of higher points get even higher from now. 95 will become the new 90..
> ...


Ha ha , will not be surprised.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

kraft95 said:


> I think you are not wrong.
> 
> Skilled immigration programs like 189 were aimed to resolve issues like shortage of skilled people. The country need those people to work here to make benefits. If the local unemployment rate is high, I see no reason for them to let more overseas people in.
> 
> ...


Thank you kraft95. We are on the same page. And sad to know your situation.

I will wait for another year without much hope. If no success, I would consider Japan as plan B.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

I am not able to do a skill select login. It say's service unavailable. Anyone else facing the same issue ?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> I am not able to do a skill select login. It say's service unavailable. Anyone else facing the same issue ?


not just you, im the same. earlier today ImmiAccount had an issue too


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Yep. Same issue here. I've had this before many times. Switching browsers or trying "private browsing" sometimes helps - or just wait a few hours.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Gunnidhi said:


> I am not able to do a skill select login. It say's service unavailable. Anyone else facing the same issue ?


Created a Skillselect account for my wife and submitted an EOI yesterday evening. 

I had the same issue. However the page loaded once we refreshed the page a couple of times. We faced the error in almost all pages, and refreshing two or three times worked in all instances. 
Sure it can be frustrating a bit, but we were able to successfully do it yesterday. Worth the effort I think 

Try it and let us know if refreshing the page works


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Created a Skillselect account for my wife and submitted an EOI yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like there has been a recent update in the system. I had to reset my security questions. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lekhilucky (Jan 27, 2020)

Good evening Friends!!
I got my skill assessment done with IPA(mentioned in EOI) in August 2017. Later on i got full assessment done from CPA as well in August 2019. 
The problem now is that My skill assessment with IPA is getting expired in August 2020. Can i update my EOI with skill assessment done from CPA which is greater than date of EOI?
Will it effect my DATE of EFFECT?
MY EOI date of effect is - 07th July 2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lekhilucky said:


> Good evening Friends!!
> I got my skill assessment done with IPA(mentioned in EOI) in August 2017. Later on i got full assessment done from CPA as well in August 2019.
> The problem now is that My skill assessment with IPA is getting expired in August 2020. Can i update my EOI with skill assessment done from CPA which is greater than date of EOI?
> Will it effect my DATE of EFFECT?
> MY EOI date of effect is - 07th July 2019


As long as both the assessment are overlapping, it’s no issue that the date is later

Cheers


----------



## lekhilucky (Jan 27, 2020)

NB said:


> lekhilucky said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Friends!!
> ...


Will my date of effect be same after i update my skills assessment ?


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Is there any message section in the skill select ? Yesterday I received an email saying that I have a message from skill select. Go to below link and check it. Clicked the link and took me to skill select login. So just want to check if there is a separate tab to check the messages. I could not see any, just wanted to check if I am not missing on anything. thanks.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

lekhilucky said:


> Will my date of effect be same after i update my skills assessment ?


Since there is no change in overall point score, date of effect will not change.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gunnidhi said:


> Is there any message section in the skill select ? Yesterday I received an email saying that I have a message from skill select. Go to below link and check it. Clicked the link and took me to skill select login. So just want to check if there is a separate tab to check the messages. I could not see any, just wanted to check if I am not missing on anything. thanks.


Have you created multiple EOIs? If yes then it was probably for one of the other EOIs. All messages are under "Correspondence" section.


----------



## lekhilucky (Jan 27, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> lekhilucky said:
> 
> 
> > Will my date of effect be same after i update my skills assessment ?
> ...


I was very tensed,Thanks a lot Mustafa & NB for clarifying my doubts.


----------



## Rohit.randhawa (Aug 1, 2018)

*189 visa*

Hi guys,
it's my first message on this forum. Can someone please tell me what is my scope with 90 points and how much time it will take for invitation. My skilled assessed in ICT Security Specialist – ANZSCO 262112 . EOI lodged on 15/07/20. many thanks.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Rohit.randhawa said:


> Hi guys,
> it's my first message on this forum. Can someone please tell me what is my scope with 90 points and how much time it will take for invitation. My skilled assessed in ICT Security Specialist – ANZSCO 262112 . EOI lodged on 15/07/20. many thanks.


No idea about the said occupation, someone with knowledge might reply. But you can get an idea about it yourself if you go through FOI disclosures released by Australian govt in 2020 2019 n all. You can see number of applications in submitted status and granted status occupation wise if you spend time enough.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Rohit.randhawa said:


> Hi guys,
> it's my first message on this forum. Can someone please tell me what is my scope with 90 points and how much time it will take for invitation. My skilled assessed in ICT Security Specialist – ANZSCO 262112 . EOI lodged on 15/07/20. many thanks.


Not sure when your occupation was last invited and for what points, I dont think so in July 14th round. 
Try this link 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020
Numerous FOIs were released regarding EOIs, Invites and Grants for 189PTS for different occupations. Try looking for document with all occupations. 
Good thing is that data is copyable. So copy to Excel and compile all the data regarding your occupation and play around. you will get an idea of what has happened in the past. 
I think data is available until Jan/Feb 2020. 

What will happen in the future rounds? now thats what everyone's waiting to find out. 
:frusty:


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> With travel restrictions around the world, NAATI has been conducting CCl online testing since April. If you have competency in any of the LOTE languages offered by NAATI, I strongly suggest you to signup for the test. 90 points for 189 SC will definitely help you down the line
> 
> Since you are in Singapore, am I safe to assume that you have some understanding of Malay or Tamil as these language testings are offered by NAATI?
> 
> ...


Yes I am a native Tamilian. So Tamil it is for me. 
After you suggested, I registered for NAATI CCL online test. Looks like I have to wait for 7 working days for them to confirm my registration. Only then I can submit an application and pay the fee. And DID YOU KNOW THE FEE FOR ONLINE NAATI CCL IS 800 AUD??? Crazy expensive for 5 points, considering PTE which gave me 20 points costed only 300 SGD(~300 AUD). And looks like the process is a long one with months of wait before I can get an exam date :frusty: 

Submitted an EOI with my wife as main applicant last night :fingerscrossed:
We both will try our luck for ACT job offer. Lets see. 

The plan is to continue working in Singapore and get this 5 points and try my luck. I hope this NAATI Points come good for me. 
Thanks a lot for your replies bro. Much appreciated. 

FYI, I hear that they are going to release a revised Skilled occupation list in a few weeks time. Dont know what new shock is waiting for the new FY.


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

All the best @jvnarayan91

Can you give NAATI from outside Australia now? The last I checked you need to be in Australia to do so.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sabahaque13 said:


> All the best @jvnarayan91
> 
> Can you give NAATI from outside Australia now? The last I checked you need to be in Australia to do so.


You have probably not checked for the last several months
Post covid, the test is online, so you can appear from anywhere in the world
Anyways, the test is useless, as it does not allow the applicant to do even basic translation , so no one is bothered about the integrity of the test 
It’s just a money spinning test

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Yes I am a native Tamilian. So Tamil it is for me.
> After you suggested, I registered for NAATI CCL online test. Looks like I have to wait for 7 working days for them to confirm my registration. Only then I can submit an application and pay the fee. *And DID YOU KNOW THE FEE FOR ONLINE NAATI CCL IS 800 AUD??? Crazy expensive for 5 points, considering PTE which gave me 20 points costed only 300 SGD(~300 AUD)*. And looks like the process is a long one with months of wait before I can get an exam date :frusty:
> 
> Submitted an EOI with my wife as main applicant last night :fingerscrossed:
> ...


You are literally subsidising NAATI organisation with this test, it is practically useless and can be used only for immigration...plus it has an expiration date too! When I attended the test in Sydney there were more than 60 people there. That is almost 50.000 dollars with 3-4 people from NAATI side attending. Now with online tests they will earn even more, no need to book rooms or anything.

All the tests were booked ahead for months...it's just another immigration tax fee and don't bother thinking more about it. Someone decided it could be nice to boost NAATI profits and that's how it works.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Yes I am a native Tamilian. So Tamil it is for me.
> After you suggested, I registered for NAATI CCL online test. Looks like I have to wait for 7 working days for them to confirm my registration. Only then I can submit an application and pay the fee. And DID YOU KNOW THE FEE FOR ONLINE NAATI CCL IS 800 AUD??? Crazy expensive for 5 points, considering PTE which gave me 20 points costed only 300 SGD(~300 AUD). And looks like the process is a long one with months of wait before I can get an exam date :frusty:
> 
> Submitted an EOI with my wife as main applicant last night :fingerscrossed:
> ...



You cannot claim CCL points if your wife is the main applicant
She has to do CCL


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Yes I am a native Tamilian. So Tamil it is for me.
> After you suggested, I registered for NAATI CCL online test. Looks like I have to wait for 7 working days for them to confirm my registration. Only then I can submit an application and pay the fee. And DID YOU KNOW THE FEE FOR ONLINE NAATI CCL IS 800 AUD??? Crazy expensive for 5 points, considering PTE which gave me 20 points costed only 300 SGD(~300 AUD). And looks like the process is a long one with months of wait before I can get an exam date :frusty:
> 
> Submitted an EOI with my wife as main applicant last night :fingerscrossed:
> ...


You are whinging about NAATI Bering too expensive for 5 points. At least it's not as bad as professional year. I'd rather spend 800 on NAATI rather than 15k and a year of my like for PY for 5 points. Be happy that you atleast have the option of NAATI. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## guestgtm50 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have latest FOI on 189 EOIs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

guestgtm50 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have latest FOI on 189 EOIs? Thanks in advance.


Here you go 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020


----------



## guestgtm50 (Jul 14, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Here you go
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020


I have checked the logs already. They haven't posted latest figures on EOI for 189.
Hoping that someone requested recently and got it.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Yes I am a native Tamilian. So Tamil it is for me.
> After you suggested, I registered for NAATI CCL online test. Looks like I have to wait for 7 working days for them to confirm my registration. Only then I can submit an application and pay the fee. And DID YOU KNOW THE FEE FOR ONLINE NAATI CCL IS 800 AUD??? Crazy expensive for 5 points, considering PTE which gave me 20 points costed only 300 SGD(~300 AUD). And looks like the process is a long one with months of wait before I can get an exam date :frusty:
> 
> Submitted an EOI with my wife as main applicant last night :fingerscrossed:
> ...


I booked my NAATI CCL in the last week of December last year. Initially, I got the test date in July this year. But, I came across the fact that a lot of NAATI CCL test takers either cancel their exams or reschedule their test dates which opens up new slots. After few days, I was able to reschedule my exam to 15 January and received my results within 5 days. It definitely was not a long process in my case 

I don't know how the online testing works. However, you should still be able to reschedule your dates under 'Manage my test'. This will require you to constantly check your NAATI account under 'Manage my test' and see if there are any new dates available

As far as the cost is concerned, I am currently forking out $15,500 for professional year to gain 5 points with 3 months of unpaid full-time work at the end

Yes, Alan Tudge has mentioned in a recent press conference that Skilled Occupations List will be significantly reduced and will be announced shortly. However, I don't see any impact especially on our occupations for the foreseeable future


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

How do you know there is no impact on your occupation? Did you hear any news? 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

haroon154 said:


> How do you know there is no impact on your occupation? Did you hear any news?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


There was an update on employment growth projections by the Department of Education, Skills and Employment in July 2019 where they estimated that the demand for Civil Engineering Professionals (2332) will grow strongly over the next five years to 2023 https://docs.employment.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/almu_july_2019.pdf

Now, I do understand that COVID-19 will have a substantial impact on labour market activity in Australia in the coming months. But after closely following all the recent press conferences, Scott Morrison and almost all state/territory premiers have made it clear that Construction sector is one of the industries that is vital to revive the economy and job creation. As a result, a lot of infrastructure projects ( transport, water, energy, telecommunications and social infrastructure) that was previously scheduled for later is now being expedited which will include speeding up development approvals and fast-tracking as many regulatory processes as possible. This will only create a demand for skilled engineering professionals in the coming months/years

The Australian government has recently announced Job Trainer program which will provide people the opportunity to complete short VET courses related to a number of industries. From what I understand, the significant impact will be on Short Term Skilled Occupations List (STSOL) rather than on MLTSSL list https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8532619/Australias-radical-immigration-shake-Skilled-visa-list-significantly-reduced.html

I reckon an official announcement on SOL lists will be released very shortly


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> There was an update on employment growth projections by the Department of Education, Skills and Employment in July 2019 where they estimated that the demand for Civil Engineering Professionals (2332) will grow strongly over the next five years to 2023 https://docs.employment.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/almu_july_2019.pdf
> 
> Now, I do understand that COVID-19 will have a substantial impact on labour market activity in Australia in the coming months. But after closely following all the recent press conferences, Scott Morrison and almost all state/territory premiers have made it clear that Construction sector is one of the industries that is vital to revive the economy and job creation. As a result, a lot of infrastructure projects ( transport, water, energy, telecommunications and social infrastructure) that was previously scheduled for later is now being expedited which will include speeding up development approvals and fast-tracking as many regulatory processes as possible. This will only create a demand for skilled engineering professionals in the coming months/years
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Does it include also eng technologists?or is it in demand for the post covid ?
I am now standing with 95 points in eng. Tech. And so i am very concerned about the future invitation trends.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> haroon154 said:
> 
> 
> > There was an update on employment growth projections by the Department of Education, Skills and Employment in July 2019 where they estimated that the demand for Civil Engineering Professionals (2332) will grow strongly over the next five years to 2023 https://docs.employment.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/almu_july_2019.pdf
> ...


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> As far as the cost is concerned, I am currently forking out $15,500 for professional year to gain 5 points with 3 months of unpaid full-time work at the end


I thought professional year is just internship with low paid wage, just googled it...wow, you basically waste another year of your life and so much money for 5 points. 

Even NAATI looks like a great investment compared to this.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

ali_t110 said:


> Hi,
> Does it include also eng technologists?or is it in demand for the post covid ?
> I am now standing with 95 points in eng. Tech. And so i am very concerned about the future invitation trends.


My perspective is in relation to Alan Tudge's (Acting Immigration Minister) comment on Skilled Occupations List being significantly reduced. I would not worry about Engineering Technologist being removed from MLTSSL list

Few offshore invites were reported for Engineering related occupations in July round with international travel restrictions still in place. Therefore, it is safe to assume that Australian government has some kind of clarity on current labour market needs and will continue to conduct targeted invitation rounds for some time

As far as your points are concerned, looks like you have followed the process thoroughly for 189 SC. However, it is always wise to have alternative plans. There is no point in being concerned as immigration policies are not in your control. Now is the time for you to focus on your career/personal life


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> There was an update on employment growth projections by the Department of Education, Skills and Employment in July 2019 where they estimated that the demand for Civil Engineering Professionals (2332) will grow strongly over the next five years to 2023 https://docs.employment.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/almu_july_2019.pdf
> 
> Now, I do understand that COVID-19 will have a substantial impact on labour market activity in Australia in the coming months. But after closely following all the recent press conferences, Scott Morrison and almost all state/territory premiers have made it clear that Construction sector is one of the industries that is vital to revive the economy and job creation. As a result, a lot of infrastructure projects ( transport, water, energy, telecommunications and social infrastructure) that was previously scheduled for later is now being expedited which will include speeding up development approvals and fast-tracking as many regulatory processes as possible. This will only create a demand for skilled engineering professionals in the coming months/years
> 
> ...


Thats really promising news, atleast for Civil Engineering professionals 2332
Hope there is good news in the near future. :fingerscrossed:
Will this mean that the states also will prefer to sponsor Civil Engineering Professionals? Considering that there will be good enough demand.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> My perspective is in relation to Alan Tudge's (Acting Immigration Minister) comment on Skilled Occupations List being significantly reduced. I would not worry about Engineering Technologist being removed from MLTSSL list
> 
> Few offshore invites were reported for Engineering related occupations in July round with international travel restrictions still in place. Therefore, it is safe to assume that Australian government has some kind of clarity on current labour market needs and will continue to conduct targeted invitation rounds for some time
> 
> As far as your points are concerned, looks like you have followed the process thoroughly for 189 SC. However, it is always wise to have alternative plans. There is no point in being concerned as immigration policies are not in your control. Now is the time for you to focus on your career/personal life


Thanks a lot , i hope situation comes back to normal again.


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

Any idea about computer nework professional? Should i be worried that it will be removed from MTSSL?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

wolverine09 said:


> Any idea about computer nework professional? Should i be worried that it will be removed from MTSSL?


I dont think anybody here will be able to confirm for sure about what will be in the new list. You just need to wait..!


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

*Worry*



wolverine09 said:


> Any idea about computer network professional? Should i be worried that it will be removed from MTSSL?


Based on the current job market, you should worry about it. As I do 

Assuming the gov would revise the occupation list according to the real skill shortage.


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

locomomo said:


> Based on the current job market, you should worry about it. As I do
> 
> Assuming the gov would revise the occupation list according to the real skill shortage.



Where did you find the current job market for computer network professional? google results is saying they are in deman but those are pre covid? and from the pdf it says the technical professional is in demand(nto sure if it includes with IT professional as well though)


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

wolverine09 said:


> Where did you find the current job market for computer network professional? google results is saying they are in deman but those are pre covid? and from the pdf it says the technical professional is in demand(nto sure if it includes with IT professional as well though)


I can only share feeling with you, me Automation Engineer 233513, do not know if it will be axed


----------



## frannky (Jul 17, 2020)

good morning

kindly advise me on the way forward with this assessment . i want to do assessment as a branch manager in a financial institution with working experience of about 12 years what are the requirement and possibility of getting a positive report having worked as a relationship/ branch manager of my bank in my locality


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Australia’s migrant intake to drop massively by 80 per cent in 2020-21

The Economic and Fiscal Update delivered on Thursday, ahead of the Budget to be delivered on 6 October 2020, revealed Australia’s net overseas migration will fall from 154,000 in 2019-20 to merely 31,000 in 2020-21.

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...b6MH1dnOxrKlk6cT04GgLf2NjltBBlOyb_ZtHtU7ldX4E

https://budget.gov.au/2020-efu/downloads/JEFU2020.pdf


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Australia’s migrant intake to drop massively by 80 per cent in 2020-21
> 
> The Economic and Fiscal Update delivered on Thursday, ahead of the Budget to be delivered on 6 October 2020, revealed Australia’s net overseas migration will fall from 154,000 in 2019-20 to merely 31,000 in 2020-21.
> 
> ...


There’s two things at play here:

1) Net migration reduction due to people’s inability to fly into the country and more people leaving the country. 

2) The reduction of the skilled migration cap which is currently at 160,000. 

What the new number will be is still unknown.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> There’s two things at play here:
> 
> 1) Net migration reduction due to people’s inability to fly into the country and more people leaving the country.
> 
> ...


Plus making it easy for New Zealanders to qualify for 189 NZ stream by reducing the current income eligibility requirement. So more places will be axed from 189 skilled independent.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Alright Everyone. The much awaited Skillselect Invitation Round data (189 and 491 FS) for May and June has been finally made public on DoHA website. They have issued 7,720 invitations (189 SC) for 2019-2020! 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Alright Everyone. The much awaited Skillselect Invitation Round data (189 and 491 FS) for May and June has been finally made public on DoHA website. They have issued 7,720 invitations (189 SC) for 2019-2020!
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds



Thanks for sharing mate! Some good numbers there....


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Alright Everyone. The much awaited Skillselect Invitation Round data (189 and 491 FS) for May and June has been finally made public on DoHA website. They have issued 7,720 invitations (189 SC) for 2019-2020!
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Those May numbers are substantially higher than any of us thought, although the June is per expectation. However, the targeted nature of April, May and June selection rounds make the absolute numbers (and especially the DOE cut-offs) a little misleading!


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Interesting that the DOE information has been changed to "Latest date of effect month", previously it showed the exact date and time of the cut off point. I wonder why the change?


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Thanks for sharing mate! Some good numbers there....


Good numbers?! There was a bi weekly round in 2017 where they gave out around 5500 invites. Calling these numbers dismal would be an understatement.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

bhanish said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing mate! Some good numbers there....
> ...


Your perspective mate.

For me they’re good based on the current situation aka Pandemic.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Your perspective mate.
> 
> For me they’re good based on the current situation aka Pandemic.


true. May being towards the end of the financial year plus pandemic
550 is certainly not enough for everyone but I think it is not too bad number either. I remember it was like 100 even without the pandemic last May if my memory serves me right


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Anyone with August thread link ?


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

*August Thread*



Silentpoison said:


> Anyone with August thread link ?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/1503536-189-invitations-august-2020-a.html


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Guys

I claimed for 5 points on advance for NAATI exam, EOI date 27.06.20

Invitation date 14.Jul.20

NAATI Passed on 15.08.20

Invitation Expiry on 12.Sep.20

Can I still lodge my application today ?


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

lolomemo2020 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I claimed for 5 points on advance for NAATI exam, EOI date 27.06.20
> 
> ...


Hello buddy, I don't think it's allowed this way.. As far as I understand, you should be able to prove that you have the claimed points as on the date of EOI... So you should have the NAATI letter date on or before EOI date... You cannot anticipate and claim points in advance. I will wait for senior members to confirm this. By the way what's your occupation and points?


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

lolomemo2020 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I claimed for 5 points on advance for NAATI exam, EOI date 27.06.20
> 
> ...


Hey mate, you cannot lodge the application as you have claimed in advance for naati and that is wrong as it clearly shows that you have passed the exam afert your invitation date so it is a waste of money as the case officer will reject your application and will ban you for 3 years.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

gsr_2339 said:


> Hey mate, you cannot lodge the application as you have claimed in advance for naati and that is wrong as it clearly shows that you have passed the exam afert your invitation date so it is a waste of money as the case officer will reject your application and will ban you for 3 years.


Thanks, I believe that I should pass the exam before the invitation date not the EOI date, right ?


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Hello buddy, I don't think it's allowed this way.. As far as I understand, you should be able to prove that you have the claimed points as on the date of EOI... So you should have the NAATI letter date on or before EOI date... You cannot anticipate and claim points in advance. I will wait for senior members to confirm this. By the way what's your occupation and points?


Hi, Thanks, 

But I think that I should prove the points at the date of invitation not the EOI, I know that I passed the exam after the invitation date, but I prefered to ask before letting the invitation expire.

I am a civil engineer , 90 pts


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

gsr_2339 said:


> lolomemo2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


He has wasted an invitation for a deserving candidate who play the game by the rule. He is a smart guy to claim points in advance then let him apply and waste his $4000 and if they put a ban of 3 years that will be a good riddance too.

Go ahead mate, I highly suggest you to apply, this is once in a lifetime opportunity. Don't miss it. You sure deserve PR of Australia, don't know how you will contribute to this country with your expertise. You should have applied for Global talent visa long ago. You are a rare gem. Good luck.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lolomemo2020 said:


> Hi, Thanks,
> 
> But I think that I should prove the points at the date of invitation not the EOI, I know that I passed the exam after the invitation date, but I prefered to ask before letting the invitation expire.
> 
> I am a civil engineer , 90 pts


You should not claim the points in advance of actually earning them 
It’s a loophole that some unscrupulous agents use to get a earlier date of effect as the rules say on the date on invite
The CO may reject your application as you have claimed points before the date you were eligible 

Cheers


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

lolomemo2020 said:


> jvnarayanan91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello buddy, I don't think it's allowed this way.. As far as I understand, you should be able to prove that you have the claimed points as on the date of EOI... So you should have the NAATI letter date on or before EOI date... You cannot anticipate and claim points in advance. I will wait for senior members to confirm this. By the way what's your occupation and points?
> ...


I think you have to prove the points that you claimed as of EOI date, not invitation date. 
Its disheartening to see people like you claiming false points and wasting an invite where serious people are still praying and waiting for an invite.
Have a good life buddy. Live and let live.
Wish you all the best with your application.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

lolomemo2020 said:


> Thanks, I believe that I should pass the exam before the invitation date not the EOI date, right ?


Your only option now is to wait for another invitation. But, update your EOI when it become editable. You can get two invites for 1 EOI. Make sure you update the correct date for NATTI exam. Hopefully you will be invited again in next few rounds.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Warrior009 said:


> He has wasted an invitation for a deserving candidate who play the game by the rule. He is a smart guy to claim points in advance then let him apply and waste his $4000 and if they put a ban of 3 years that will be a good riddance too.
> 
> Go ahead mate, I highly suggest you to apply, this is once in a lifetime opportunity. Don't miss it. You sure deserve PR of Australia, don't know how you will contribute to this country with your expertise. You should have applied for Global talent visa long ago. You are a rare gem. Good luck.


Calm down,

If the DHA wants to prevent anybody from claiming points in advance then they could do . There are laws governing all the process, so tell me about that law or condition and don't give such silly comments.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

NB said:


> You should not claim the points in advance of actually earning them
> It’s a loophole that some unscrupulous agents use to get a earlier date of effect as the rules say on the date on invite
> The CO may reject your application as you have claimed points before the date you were eligible
> 
> Cheers


Hi,,

I need to know about the law or condition saying that.. I could see also that one should prove the points he claimed at the time of the invitation not the time of EOI, So if we can find a law or a condition to kill this matter it would be better.

Thanks


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

anujtaya said:


> Your only option now is to wait for another invitation. But, update your EOI when it become editable. You can get two invites for 1 EOI. Make sure you update the correct date for NATTI exam. Hopefully you will be invited again in next few rounds.


Thank you so much,


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> I think you have to prove the points that you claimed as of EOI date, not invitation date.
> Its disheartening to see people like you claiming false points and wasting an invite where serious people are still praying and waiting for an invite.
> Have a good life buddy. Live and let live.
> Wish you all the best with your application.


No my friend , I am almost sure that it the invitation date not EOI date. Please tell me about the law or condition and don't charge me of having a bad behavior. We all here need to know the correct information. And sure if any one can make his EOI while he is preparing the documents ( I mean if it is acceptable by DHA) so why not ?????????


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

lolomemo2020 said:


> No my friend , I am almost sure that it the invitation date not EOI date. Please tell me about the law or condition and don't charge me of having a bad behavior. We all here need to know the correct information. And sure if any one can make his EOI while he is preparing the documents ( I mean if it is acceptable by DHA) so why not ?????????


Look, when you make the EOI, you are basically saying that I have x amount of points of this date. Thus that becomes your date of effect. If you have 85 when you make EOI and but in EOI you say you have 90 points, thats where the problem lies. its like making the DOE stated in the EOI pointless. So to summarize what you NEED is to proof your points at the time of your DOE, not your eoi date or invitation date.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

lolomemo2020 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I claimed for 5 points on advance for NAATI exam, EOI date 27.06.20
> 
> ...





lolomemo2020 said:


> Calm down,
> 
> If the DHA wants to prevent anybody from claiming points in advance then they could do . There are laws governing all the process, so tell me about that law or condition and don't give such silly comments.


This is not a best practice and if you are onshore and still lodge a visa, there is almost 100% certainty about visa refusal and could also result in criminal prosecution. The law which states that is *Section 137.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995*. You have agreed that the information your provided in your EOI on 27.06.20 is true and declared that you understand that giving false or misleading information is a serious offence and you may be prosecuted under the act mentioned above. You have declared this and submitted the EOI and you got invited based on a point score which you were not eligible at the time of invitation. If you proceed to apply for visa application then under *Migration Legislation Amendment Act (No. 1) 2014* this gives powers to Department of Home Affairs or Minister of Home Affairs to refuse your visa application. They further have powers to prosecute you if you are onshore under Criminal Code Act 1995 for providing False or misleading information for a penalty of maximum sentence of up to 12 months. Misleading or False information can be for the following but not limited to;


the information is given to a Commonwealth entity;
the information is given to a person who is exercising powers or performing functions under, or in connection with, a law of the Commonwealth;
the information is given in compliance or purported compliance with a law of the Commonwealth.
No matter how desperate you are to get PR, in my opinion you should let this invite expire. Submit a new EOI and get back in the queue.
There are laws, system and checks in place to ensure applicant don't use this as a loophole. Rest is up to you.


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

I can't believe common sense has become a rare occurrence on this corona infected green earth. Coronavirus seems to be mutating and affecting the brain too.

Ladies and gentlemen, here i present Mr. "LOL" who can't even prove his points on the invitation date let alone the EOI date, but what best Mr. LOL can do is, argue. 

And Mr. LOL is civil engineer and is considered critical for reviving the economy, and will be developing critical infrastructure, hope doesn't turn into a fatal infrastructure. 

I am surprised to see that there are so many pure heart souls on this forum who are not only trying to educate Our beloved Mr.'LOL', but also sympathize with him and wish a better outcome for him, but what Mr. 'LOL' wants is to see the 'LAW'.

Ladies and gentlemen Mr. LOL is not an isolated character, In 2019-20, 4200 invitations were issued till 31st January 2020, and out of those invited only 2800 applied. 
Remaining 1400 belongs to Mr. LOL family. 

But that's not the end of story, out of 2800 5-10% applications will be rejected, mostly due to overclaiming the points and they are classified as Ultra legend Mr.'LOLs'.

Disclaimer- The above published story is a fictional piece of work, and is not a professional or legal advice and should be considered only for entertainment purpose. 

No Mr. LOLs were harmed during the production of this story.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> This is not a best practice and if you are onshore and still lodge a visa, there is almost 100% certainty about visa refusal and could also result in criminal prosecution. The law which states that is *Section 137.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995*. You have agreed that the information your provided in your EOI on 27.06.20 is true and declared that you understand that giving false or misleading information is a serious offence and you may be prosecuted under the act mentioned above. You have declared this and submitted the EOI and you got invited based on a point score which you were not eligible at the time of invitation. If you proceed to apply for visa application then under *Migration Legislation Amendment Act (No. 1) 2014* this gives powers to Department of Home Affairs or Minister of Home Affairs to refuse your visa application. They further have powers to prosecute you if you are onshore under Criminal Code Act 1995 for providing False or misleading information for a penalty of maximum sentence of up to 12 months. Misleading or False information can be for the following but not limited to;
> 
> 
> the information is given to a Commonwealth entity;
> ...


There is only a limit to which the members can advise each other on a safe path
If someone is bent on committing Harakiri, you can’t stop him

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

lolomemo2020 said:


> Thanks, I believe that I should pass the exam before the invitation date not the EOI date, right ?


Mate. You haven't even passed the exam before the invitation date. This is like claiming all points before actually getting them. It's quite clearly written on the EOI document that you cannot do this. In your case, you are claiming points that you got after the invitation was issued. You know what you are doing is wrong. That's why you are asking on this forum. If you knew what you did is the right thing you would have applied for the visa by now. 

100 percent guarantee you will be rejected. Maybe you should apply and get rejected. At least it will be a lesson to you and your fellow cheating types. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Warrior009 said:


> I can't believe common sense has become a rare occurrence on this corona infected green earth. Coronavirus seems to be mutating and affecting the brain too.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, here i present Mr. "LOL" who can't even prove his points on the invitation date let alone the EOI date, but what best Mr. LOL can do is, argue.
> 
> ...


This is just hilarious :rofl:


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

lolomemo2020 said:


> Calm down,
> 
> If the DHA wants to prevent anybody from claiming points in advance then they could do . There are laws governing all the process, so tell me about that law or condition and don't give such silly comments.


And behind every law there will be common sense.


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Warrior009 said:


> I can't believe common sense has become a rare occurrence on this corona infected green earth. Coronavirus seems to be mutating and affecting the brain too.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, here i present Mr. "LOL" who can't even prove his points on the invitation date let alone the EOI date, but what best Mr. LOL can do is, argue.
> 
> ...


Much needed entertainment during this pandemic 😂😂👌


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Warrior009 said:


> I can't believe common sense has become a rare occurrence on this corona infected green earth. Coronavirus seems to be mutating and affecting the brain too.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, here i present Mr. "LOL" who can't even prove his points on the invitation date let alone the EOI date, but what best Mr. LOL can do is, argue.
> 
> ...


You nailed it buddy! LOL


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Warrior009 said:


> I can't believe common sense has become a rare occurrence on this corona infected green earth. Coronavirus seems to be mutating and affecting the brain too.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, here i present Mr. "LOL" who can't even prove his points on the invitation date let alone the EOI date, but what best Mr. LOL can do is, argue.
> 
> ...


Let's all just put invites with 100 pts and see who gets the lucky draw.

And here I am as civ engineer waiting patiently and also got 5 pts deducted because I'm 2 yrs in Australia...who know how many people missed their chance being honest about their points. Maybe it's time to get some stronger vetting process at the time of EOI, this now is ridiculous and adds time to the overall processing.


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Warrior009 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe common sense has become a rare occurrence on this corona infected green earth. Coronavirus seems to be mutating and affecting the brain too.
> ...


Well you make a whole lot of sense but their Ringleader Peter Button is busy in spending $30 millions to deport that poor Tamil family for last couple of years. If he had given them $1 million they would have left Australia happily for good. But still they have contributed so much to the economy and are a reason for employment of 100 people on Christmas island alone. I would like to nominate them for distinguishing talent visa for generating revenue of $30 million in such short span of time for DHA, well obviously from taxpayers money. 

I don't support illegal asylum seekers but stop throwing good money after bad. 

DHA needs to levy $500 fee on EOI lodgement which can be adjusted with visa application fee, and refundable if no invitation and forfeits if invitation expires. There should only be one invitation per EOI and 30 days to apply. 

Thanks everyone for listening and Neb, Mustafa, negi, gsr and joe you are welcome.


----------



## kevaljax (Sep 18, 2018)

Warrior009 said:


> Well you make a whole lot of sense but their Ringleader Peter Button is busy in spending $30 millions to deport that poor Tamil family for last couple of years. If he had given them $1 million they would have left Australia happily for good. But still they have contributed so much to the economy and are a reason for employment of 100 people on Christmas island alone. I would like to nominate them for distinguishing talent visa for generating revenue of $30 million in such short span of time for DHA, well obviously from taxpayers money.
> 
> I don't support illegal asylum seekers but stop throwing good money after bad.
> 
> ...


Good suggestion. Unfortunately, AUS government don't care about others. All they want is money from migrants.

Sent from my RMX1971 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Warrior009 said:


> Well you make a whole lot of sense but their Ringleader Peter Button is busy in spending $30 millions to deport that poor Tamil family for last couple of years. If he had given them $1 million they would have left Australia happily for good. But still they have contributed so much to the economy and are a reason for employment of 100 people on Christmas island alone. I would like to nominate them for distinguishing talent visa for generating revenue of $30 million in such short span of time for DHA, well obviously from taxpayers money.
> 
> I don't support illegal asylum seekers but stop throwing good money after bad.
> 
> ...


Tamil family is the source of employment for the same people who are trying to deport them. I agree with you and it's sad to see good people pay the price for being good. In my opinion the cabinet should reshuffle ministers from all departments every couple of years so that they would not become too complacent with the job.

On the fake/incorrect EOIs; there has to be tougher vetting when submitting an EOI. Genuine applicants should not suffer because of the stupidity of few bad apples. There has be some sort of a fee to successfully submit an EOI which should be non-refundable, this way people will think twice before gaming the system.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Warrior009 said:


> Well you make a whole lot of sense but their Ringleader Peter Button is busy in spending $30 millions to deport that poor Tamil family for last couple of years. If he had given them $1 million they would have left Australia happily for good. But still they have contributed so much to the economy and are a reason for employment of 100 people on Christmas island alone. I would like to nominate them for distinguishing talent visa for generating revenue of $30 million in such short span of time for DHA, well obviously from taxpayers money.
> 
> I don't support illegal asylum seekers but stop throwing good money after bad.
> 
> ...


I have been advocating the fees concept for lodging EOI for a couple of years
NZ does it so it’s not something extraordinary for the region
But DHA will never do it because it suits them to have 1/3 invites wasted in each round
It makes the number of invites much more rosier then it actually is
If some of the genuine applicants lose out, they are just collateral damage 

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> I have been advocating the fees concept for lodging EOI for a couple of years
> 
> NZ does it so it’s not something extraordinary for the region
> 
> ...


I think their goal of bringing in highly skilled applicants are secondary. Their primary goal looks like it is to show inflated invite numbers so that the cash cows keep coming.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

haroon154 said:


> I think their goal of bringing in highly skilled applicants are secondary. Their primary goal looks like it is to show inflated invite numbers so that the cash cows keep coming.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


They already have a valid skilled immigration stream via Temp Work visa, that's how companies get the skilled people in and they filter them thoroughly. 

Nobody want's to employ a person based on some points score, you go through interviews and references. It's not same if you worked for a no-name company and a top tier brand name...in points system it is. Imagine if a company would post a job and requiring everyone to score some points to get in.

PR is just a bait and honestly, a completely ridiculous system based on hundreds of thousands of people competing in useless points score competition, regardless of their true skills or value to the economy.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> They already have a valid skilled immigration stream via Temp Work visa, that's how companies get the skilled people in and they filter them thoroughly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Nonetheless people are still pulled into it. 
Another issue that I have noticed in the industry caused by temporary migration is wage stagnation among some groups of occupation. I can comment about engineers as I work as one. Since there are so many engineers in the society, both local graduates and international graduates alike, starting salaries are laughable. Some companies even offer starting salaries as low as 45k. You can easily make more doing cash in hand jobs and pay no tax. 
Companies are happy to fill junior roles by employing temporary work visa holders as they know most of them will leave and can be replaced easily. This cycle over the years have plummeted wage for engineers. You can only start making a decent amount after 3-5 years of experience. By that time your bank balance is still zero because all of your income goes to rent, expenses and fuelling the PR process. And by some miracle if you get PR after 3-5 years, it's like you are starting fresh with a zero bank balance. You have to work another 3-5 years just to afford a deposit for a small house. By this time most people are 30-35. This is the result of a huge number of temporary migrants with work rights which again is fuelled by hopes of getting PR.
For Australia this is good as more people means more tax, more goods and services and more financial transactions. But for prospective PR candidates and new PR holders, this is not good. They struggle to find decent paying jobs. 
A very good example for the above is if you compare the salary of tradies and engineers. Tradies easily make 90k+ starting off and engineers are lucky to make 60k+. The main reason for this is high supply of engineers. Currently most trade jobs are done by Aussies and there is not much supply and they enjoy a very good salary. At the moment, not many tradies come to Australia as temp migrants and hence this problem does not exist for them. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

lolomemo2020 said:


> No my friend , I am almost sure that it the invitation date not EOI date. Please tell me about the law or condition and don't charge me of having a bad behavior. We all here need to know the correct information. And sure if any one can make his EOI while he is preparing the documents ( I mean if it is acceptable by DHA) so why not ?????????


If you are sure, then go ahead. And I hope you will get kicked out and banned forever, people like you are not needed here, pls stay at your corrupted place forever.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Marsickk said:


> If you are sure, then go ahead. And I hope you will get kicked out and banned forever, people like you are not needed here, pls stay at your corrupted place forever.


Ok thank You, I will Do :clap2:


----------

